# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  To awmn στην dte-Comdex 2005, 18-20Νοε

## ngia

Η έκθεση Ψηφιακής Τεχνολογίας dte-Comdex Greece 2005 ( http://www.comdexgreece.gr/ ), πραγματοποιείται στο εκθεσιακό κέντρο Expo Athens, από 18 έως 20 Νοεμβρίου, στην Ανθούσα.

Πρόκειται για μεγάλο ετήσιο τεχνολογικό γεγονός με μεγάλη απήχηση στα μέσα μαζικής ενημέρωσης όπου παρουσιάζονται καινοτόμα προϊόντα και τεχνολογίες.

Η συμμετοχή του awmn θα είναι προς ώφελος του, αλλά και με σκοπό την ευρύτερη ενημέρωση σχετικά με τις ασύρματες ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες.

Ο διοργανωτής μας παραχωρεί δωρεαν 15μ^2 για την παρουσία μας στη έκθεση, όπου το κόστος της κατασκευής περιπτέρου το καλύπτουμε εμείς. Σε περίπτωση συνεργασίας

----------


## dti

Ωραία, πολύ σημαντική αυτή η συμμετοχή!

Να κοιτάξουμε να βγάλουμε ένα link από το σημείο της έκθεσης (Ανθούσα, απέναντι από το Makro) προς τον πλησιέστερο κόμβο. Αν και έχουμε μπροστά μας ένα μήνα περίπου, καλό είναι να δοκιμάσουμε το link μέσα στον Οκτώβριο και να μην τρέχουμε τελευταία στιγμή. Ακούει η Ανατολική Αττική;

----------


## mojiro

ειμαι διαθετημενος να βοηθησω στο στησιμο, αρκει να λυθει
το θεμα του μεταφορικου  ::

----------


## paravoid

Μπράβο, πολύ ωραία.
Και εγώ μέσα στο να βοηθήσω όσο μπορώ - και προλαβαίνω.

Νομίζω επίσης πως τα 300€ (αν κατάλαβα καλά) αξίζουν σίγουρα.

----------


## Winner

Πολύ καλό!
Ελπίζω να έχω χρόνο να βοηθήσω.

----------


## koki

Κι εγώ εάν και όσο μπορώ, είμαι προδιατεθιμένη να βοηθήσω  ::  

Περισσότερα όταν θα ξέρω σίγουρα, και δεσμευτικά

----------


## Neuromancer

Επιβάλλεται η συμμετοχή του Α.Μ.Δ.Α. στην έκθεση!Αν μπορώ να βοηθήσω σε κάτι ευχαρίστως να το κάνω  ::

----------


## DiTz

Λογικά θα περάσω απο την έκθεση....
Αν χρειάζεστε οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια, ζητήστε....

----------


## Cha0s

Αν μου το επιτρέψει ο χρόνος μου χαλαρά μέσα να βοηθήσω όπου μπορώ.

(Αν και δεν έχω μεταφορικό...μάλλον το κόκι θα μου κάνει τον ταξιντζή πάλι  ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## katsaros_m

Επιβάλλεται η συμμετοχή του Α.Μ.Δ.Α. στην έκθεση!Αν μπορώ να βοηθήσω σε κάτι ευχαρίστως να το κάνω

----------


## tyfeonas

να προτεινω κατι?

να υιοθετησουμε καθε περιοχη απο ενα τετραγωνικο που θελει η κατασκευαστικη εταιρια ωστε να φτιαξει το περιπτερο?
πχ θα δωσουμε ολοι λεφτα clients κομβοι κτλ απο το μενιδι για να πληρωσουμε 1 τετραγωνικο απο τα 15 (20 ευρω δηλαδη)

τι λετε?

----------


## avel

Ενα μπράβο από τώρα.

Τα περίπτερα των Hellug και AWMN συνήθως είναι το πιο ενδιαφέρον πράγμα σε αυτές τις εκθέσεις!

Αν η φετεινή Comdex είναι χάλια όπως και η περυσινή, δεν το συζητάω, είναι το *μόνο* ενδιαφέρον πράγμα.  ::

----------


## dti

Μετονόμασα μία καταχώρηση που είχα από παλιά στη nodedb(#1289) σε *[email protected]* και την μετακόμισα στην Ανθούσα, εκεί που είναι το Athens Expo, όπου θα πραγματοποιηθεί η φετινή comdex.

Απο μια πρόχειρη ματιά στο wind φαίνεται να μπορεί να βγει link από τον nvak που είναι στα 3 χλμ. και λογικά δεν πρέπει να έχει κάποιο εμπόδιο προς τα εκεί. Ο rf που είναι στα 1,8 χλμ. φαίνεται να περνάει ακριβώς πάνω από το Athens Expo στο link του με τον diamantis, αλλά το wind δεν αφήνει πολλά περιθώρια για link από το συγκεκριμένο σημείο καθώς παρεμβάλεται κάποιος λόφος...

----------


## Winner

Κάτι να γίνει και με τα ενημερωτικά φυλλάδια.
Δεν ξέρω αν μας έχουν περισσέψει καθόλου από εκείνα της ΚΤΠ, αλλά κι αυτά δεν προσφέρουν πλέον καλή ενημέρωση.
Ίσως αν δεν έχουμε από εκείνα να πρέπει να φτιάξουμε ένα καινούριο.

----------


## dti

Εκτός από εντελώς νέα φυλλάδια, ίσως χρειάζεται και κάποιο cd / dvd όπως είχε κάνει το twmn στην περυσινή Infosystem...

----------


## DiTz

Τουλάχιστον με το PlugMeIN μέσα για καλή ενημέρωση.....

----------


## Winner

> Τουλάχιστον με το PlugMeIN μέσα για καλή ενημέρωση.....


Θέλει να πει για dvd που να παίζει σε οθόνη καθ όλη τη διάρκεια της έκθεσης. Είναι πολύ καλή ιδέα και πιασάρικη.

Μόνο που θα πρέπει να βρούμε και οθόνη.  ::

----------


## DiTz

Δεν παίζει κανας προτζέκτορας;;;;;

----------


## dti

Όχι εννοούσα να βγάλουμε υλικό σε dvd, κάτι παρόμοιο σαν αυτό που μοίραζε το twmn πέρυσι. Δεν το είχατε δει;

----------


## Winner

> Δεν παίζει κανας προτζέκτορας;;;;;


Ωχ ναι. Τον είχα ξεχάσει. Έχει ο σύλλογος.  ::

----------


## DiTz

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από deos24
> 
> Δεν παίζει κανας προτζέκτορας;;;;;
> 
> 
> Ωχ ναι. Τον είχα ξεχάσει. Έχει ο σύλλογος.


Μια καλή ιδέα είναι να τραβιχτούν μερικά ταρατσοβίντεο και γενικά βίντεο σχετικά με AWMN και να παίξουν όλα....
Ταυτόχρονα να μοιραστεί φυλλαδιάκι με cd μέσα με τα βασικά....

----------


## dimkasta

Mόλις έκανα register στο site της comdex. Με τη δωρεάν εγγραφή, σου στέλνουνε κάρτα δωρεάν πρόσβασης στο χώρο και συμμετοχής στα συνέδρια. Όσοι θέλετε απλά να περάσετε κάντε register... Oi υπόλοιποι λογικά θα μπαινοβγαίνουνε σαν "εκθέτες"...

----------


## jungle traveller

εκανα και εγω registration και θα μου στειλουν μια καρτα για να μπω!!!παιδια αμα θελετε βοηθεια μπορω και εγω.

----------


## elkos

> να προτεινω κατι?
> 
> να υιοθετησουμε καθε περιοχη απο ενα τετραγωνικο που θελει η κατασκευαστικη εταιρια ωστε να φτιαξει το περιπτερο?
> πχ θα δωσουμε ολοι λεφτα clients κομβοι κτλ απο το μενιδι για να πληρωσουμε 1 τετραγωνικο απο τα 15 (20 ευρω δηλαδη)
> 
> τι λετε?


ναι και σε εθελοντική βάση και οι ασυνδετοι μπορουμε...

----------


## CyberFreak

Το ΣΚ μέσα για βοήθεια  ::

----------


## mojiro

για να καταληξουμε και να οργανοθουμε:

1) projector & οθονη προβολης
2) 250 (mini ?)cd για να γραφθουν
3) ετικετες για (mini ?)cd
4) εκτυπωτης & μελανια
5) 500 Α4 με καποιο κειμενο εκτυπωμενο πανω
6) φωτογραφιες απο τα περιοδικα
7) ενα pc με προσβαση στο awmn
8 ) router & εξοπλισμος για την συνδεση
9) routerboard/wrap(με mtik να τρεχει) & feeders & κλπ wifi gadgets για μοστρα
10) ενα στημενο πιατο εντος του περιπτερου
11) μονοτικη ταινια για τα στοματα των flame-able ατομων  ::  

-----------------------------------------
θα:
δωσω ενα 40αρι πιατο για πρακτικους λογους στο 10)
αναλαβω την εγγραφη των cd(με περιεχομενο που θα επιμεληθει αλλος...)
δωσω να εκθεσουμε το γυμνο μου wrt
βοηθησω στο στησιμο

ολα τουτα αν βρεθει ατομο για να με μεταφερει εκει....

----------


## nkladakis

> να προτεινω κατι?
> 
> να υιοθετησουμε καθε περιοχη απο ενα τετραγωνικο που θελει η κατασκευαστικη εταιρια ωστε να φτιαξει το περιπτερο?
> πχ θα δωσουμε ολοι λεφτα clients κομβοι κτλ απο το μενιδι για να πληρωσουμε 1 τετραγωνικο απο τα 15 (20 ευρω δηλαδη)
> 
> τι λετε?


Τα χρήματα της συμμετοχής θα τα καλύψει ολα το σωματείο.
Αν θέλετε να βοηθήσετε οικονομικά εγγραφείτε μέλη, στο σωματείο.
Εδώ έχει τις πληροφορίες που χρειάζονται http://www.awmn.net/?id=register

----------


## jabarlee

μερικές ιδέες:

ένα xtra pc για τις παρακάτω λειτουργίες:

# αναμετάδοση κάποιου video stream
# αναμετάδοση shoutcast streams
# σύνδεση με κάποιον game server (cs, mohaa, ut, wow)

όσο αφορά το video stream, μπορώ να αναλάβω ένα dedicated stream από FTA δορυφορικά κανάλια, (ή κάτι άλλο, αν έχετε ιδέες), αρκεί το client pc να έχει real player εγκατεστημένο

Για τους game servers, αν κανονιστεί από τους φανατικούς gamers, μπορεί συγχρονιστεί η υπόθεση ώστε να υπάρχει κόσμος μέσα και να γίνεται παιχνίδι real time. Ακόμα καλύτερα, αν θα μπορούσανε να είναι 2-3 gamers σε διαφορετικούς servers, ώστε να γίνει demo από όλους

Πάντως αν υπάρξει ένα τέτοιο pc θα πρέπει να έχει και κάποια αξιοπρεπή ηχεία.

Τέλος, γνώμη μου είναι ότι ένα pc/laptop θα πρέπει να είναι αποκλειστικά αφιερωμένο στην απεικόνιση του WiND και του Nagios, είτε δείχνει σε Projector είτε όχι. Είναι πολύ πιασάρικο και εφετζίδικο

----------


## ngia

Μπορούμε να κάνουμε ένα flashaki ή videaki σαν αυτό που είχαν κάνει τα παιδιά στη Θεσσαλονίκη?
Ποιοι μπορούν να το αναλάβουν?

----------


## Cha0s

Οι gameservers που τρέχουν στον κόμβο μου είναι διαθέσιμοι αν χρειαστούν  ::  

Μανώλη έχεις επιχειρηματικό μυαλό για το πως να 'σπρώξεις' κάτι!
Πολύ πιασάρικα όσα ανέφερες!

χεχεχε


Συμφωνώ 100% με τον Μανώλη.

Αν προλάβω θέλω πολύ και εγώ να έρθω και στην έκθεση και στο στήσιμο!

----------


## dti

> για να καταληξουμε και να οργανοθουμε:
> 2) 250 (mini ?)cd για να γραφθουν
> 3) ετικετες για (mini ?)cd
> 4) εκτυπωτης & μελανια
> 5) 500 Α4 με καποιο κειμενο εκτυπωμενο πανω


O αριθμός cd's / σελίδων πρέπει να είναι πολλαπλάσιος. Είναι σίγουρο οτι τόσα δεν φθάνουν ούτε για την 1η μέρα.

Χρειαζόμαστε επίσης κάποιες αφίσσες (πιθανόν αυτήν που είχαμε στην electronica, αλλά σε νέα εκτύπωση). Δε ξέρω αν μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε αποτελεσματικά τον projector στον περιορισμένο χώρο που θα έχουμε (δεδομένου οτι όλο και κάποιοι θα κινούνται μέσα σ΄αυτόν. Θυμάμαι πέρυσι στο περίπτερο του hellug υπήρχε μια 42άρα plasma οθόνη (νοικιασμένη βέβαια). Πιθανόν να χρειαστεί να κάνουμε κάτι τέτοιο κι εμείς σε συνεργασία με τον διοργανωτή της έκθεσης.

Να προσθέσω επίσης οτι καλό είναι να υπάρχουν στο περίπτερό μας αυτοκόλλητα και μπλουζάκια / καπελάκια με συμβολικό κόστος.

----------


## lambros_G

> Μπορούμε να κάνουμε ένα flashaki ή videaki σαν αυτό που είχαν κάνει τα παιδιά στη Θεσσαλονίκη?
> Ποιοι μπορούν να το αναλάβουν?


σαν τι εχετε στο μυαλο....?
Αν εχουμε φωτογραφικο υλικο και βιντεακια μπορω να κανω μερικα εξυπνα κλιπακια  ::  

pm me

----------


## Billgout

Μαζευτείτε με τα gameservers, μη ξανοίγεστε....  ::

----------


## mojiro

για τον προβολεα, ας μπει στο ταβανι σε καποια γωνια...

αν δε μπει προβολεας(που θα θαμπονεται απο τα γυρω φωτα)
ας αφισες ή χαρτονια με εντονα χρωματα

----------


## socrates

Για παρουσιαση θα κοιτάξω να φέρω ένα info-kiosk όπως είχα κάνει στην electronica.

Πρέπει να γίνει έγκαιρα καινούργια παραγγελία σε μπλουζάκια awmn που θα κόβουν βόλτες σε όλη την έκθεση.  :: 

Νέα φυλάδια (ίσως και CD) + χάρτης Nagios oπωσ-ε-δήποτε αν δεν θέλουμε να μαλιάσει η γλώσα μας στην περιγραφή!

και το σημαντικότερο... έντονη συμμετοχή από τους awmnιτες!

----------


## Cha0s

Μιας και το AWMN είναι fan του Debian εγώ με τον Αντρέα σας έχουμε έκπληψη  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Εγώ μπορώ να διαθέσω μια ip web cam για streaming από/προς την έκθεση. καθώς και ένα wrap μέσα σε πλαστικό ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί για demo (είναι έτοιμο για...ταράτσωμα, μπορεί να περιμένει μερικές μέρες  ::  )

Επίσης υπάρχει και ένα spare pap2 (μπορεί και 2ο) .
Αν βρεθεί και ένα wrt βάζουμε και ένα asterisk εκεί για σύνδεση με τα voip2pstn / pstn2voip κλπ κλπ

----------


## argi

Και απο εμένα διατίθεται spare wrap+POE+CM9 σε ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί Hager έτοιμο για εγκατάσταση/παρουσίαση και 1 sipura 3000+1 PAP2 για να μπορει να γίνει παρουσιαση voip...

Επίσης υπάρχουν και κάθονται 2-3 μικρα PC ([email protected], [email protected], [email protected]) διαθέσιμα για οποιοδήποτε σκοπό παρουσίασης κλπ... To ένα εχει πανω [email protected]

@rg!

----------


## RF

> Απο μια πρόχειρη ματιά στο wind φαίνεται να μπορεί να βγει link από τον nvak που είναι στα 3 χλμ. και λογικά δεν πρέπει να έχει κάποιο εμπόδιο προς τα εκεί. Ο rf που είναι στα 1,8 χλμ. φαίνεται να περνάει ακριβώς πάνω από το Athens Expo στο link του με τον diamantis, αλλά το wind δεν αφήνει πολλά περιθώρια για link από το συγκεκριμένο σημείο καθώς παρεμβάλεται κάποιος λόφος...


Δαμιανέ δυστυχώς το wind έχει δίκιο και δεν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή. 

Μπορώ να βοηθήσω στο στήσιμο και στην εκτύπωση αρκετών Α4 Α/Μ σελίδων.

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Για εκτύπωση Α4 σελίδων,μπορώ άνετα να αναλάβω σχετικά μεγάλο αριθμό...Απλά mail το αρχειάκι και ένα πμ για να το πάρω και την επόμενη μέρα είναι στην πόρτα σας...  ::

----------


## Skinny13

> Αν η φετεινή Comdex είναι χάλια όπως και η περυσινή, δεν το συζητάω, είναι το *μόνο* ενδιαφέρον πράγμα.


γιατι ηταν χαλια η περσυσινη?
(ρωταω επειδη δεν πηγα)

----------


## avel

> γιατι ηταν χαλια η περσυσινη?
> (ρωταω επειδη δεν πηγα)


Δες εδώ εντυπώσεις από τους φουκαράδες που πήγανε.  :: 

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... x&start=15

----------


## gadgetakias

Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ τι μπορώ να προσφέρω που δεν υπάρχει για το περίπτερο..

Οπότε σκέφτηκα ότι ένα ωραίο gadgetάκι είναι αυτό:
http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?code=301311

Μία ρομποτική IP Camera η οποία μπορεί να κάνει Pan & Tilt, Patrol κτλ.
Μπορεί να μεταδίδει live εικόνα μέσω internet & AWMN, καθώς και αναλογικά σε μία TV με ένα απλό RCA.
Μπορεί επίσης ανά τακτά διαστήματα να στέλνει snapshots.
Μπορούν να δημιουργηθούν διάφορα demo accounts καθώς και accounts με πρόσβαση να κινούν την κάμερα απομακρισμένα. 

Οποιος κανονίζει το στήσιμο του περιπτέρου ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου. Αν βρείτε κάτι άλλο στο κατάστημα που πιθανώς να ενδιαφέρει για επίδειξη (κεραίες, feeders κτλ.) μου λέτε.

Στην Comdex θα είμαι έτσι και αλλίως συνεχώς λόγω παρουσίας της D-Link.

----------


## ngia

*Εργασίες που μπορούν να γίνουν:*

--Νέα ενημερωτικά φυλλάδια (*Επιμέλεια?*, Εκτύπωση Α4 Α/Μ : RF, TaRaNTuLa)

--Εκτυπωμένες φωτογραφίες ιστών, κατασκευών, meeting κτλ, κολάζ στην έκθεση (*Επιμέλεια?*)

--Χάρτης μεγάλος nagios (εκτύπωση, kladakis?)

--CD + ετικέτες (Eγγραφή CD : mojiro, 
Ενημερωτικό υλικό (*επιμέλεια?*)
flashaki ή videaki (επιμέλεια lambros_G)
Nα τραβηχτούν μερικά ταρατσοβίντεο και γενικά βίντεο (andrea?)

--Μπλουζάκια, καπελάκια, αυτοκολλητάκια (*παραγγελία?*)

--Aφίσες (*επιμέλεια?*, εκτύπωση)

--pc/laptop αποκλειστικά για WiND - Nagios, με προσβαση στο awmn 

--pc με αναμετάδοση κάποιου video stream , shoutcast, game server (jabarlee) 

--asterisk σε wrt για σύνδεση με τα voip2pstn / pstn2voip κλπ κλπ

--router & εξοπλισμος για την συνδεση 

--routerboard/wrap(με mtik να τρεχει) & feeders & κλπ wifi gadgets 

--στημενο πιατο εντος του περιπτερου 


*Εξοπλισμός*

--projector & οθονη προβολης, συσκευές, ιδιοκατασκευές για demo, εξοπλισμός για στήσιμο κόμβου

--socrates 
info-kiosk 

--Mojiro
40αρι πιατο 
γυμνο wrt 

--Ifaistos
ip web cam 
wrap μέσα σε πλαστικό ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί 
pap2 

--Argi
wrap+POE+CM9 σε ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί Hager 
1 sipura 3000+1 PAP2 
2-3 μικρα PC ([email protected], [email protected], [email protected]) 

--gadgetakias
Pομποτική IP Camera η οποία μπορεί να κάνει Pan & Tilt, Patrol κτλ.


--
Με μαύρο είναι αυτά που είναι πιο χρονοβόρα - δύσκολα αλλά πιο επείγοντα. Ποιοι μπορούν να αναλάβουν ένα από αυτά?
Υπάρχει κάποιο υλικό που μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθεί στο info.awmn.net , φώτος, videos, ktl που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθει. Για το video για ιδέες δείτε το video των παιδιών απο τη Θεσσαλονίκη (στο φάκελο media)

----------


## vegos

> --Εκτυπωμένες φωτογραφίες ιστών, κατασκευών, meeting κτλ, κολάζ στην έκθεση (*Επιμέλεια?*)


Αν χρειαστείτε μερικές έγχρωμες Α4, μπορώ να τυπώσω σε laser (έχω απλό χαρτί βέβαια).

----------


## lambros_G

Για καποιο βιντεακι εχω κατι τέτοιο κατα νου....  ::  

δειτε το παρακατω sample και πειτε μου αποψεις, σχολια και οτι αλλο νομιζετε πως θα βοηθησει...
για λογους ....MB,το sample ειναι σε μετρια ποιοτητα,ενος λεπτου διαρκειας και 160Χ120.  ::  

http://www.onikoseimai.awmn/awmnvideo.wmv (awmn)

http://www.onikoseimai.awmn.net/awmnvideo.wmv (inet)

Παρακαλούνται οσοι διαθετουν φωτογραφικό υλικό ή βίντεο που θα χρησιμευε για το clip να επικοινωνησουν μαζι μου να τα παραλάβω 

Ευχαριστώ πολυ τον ONikosEimai για το hosting  ::

----------


## DiTz

Πολύ καλό, αλλα ασύρματα ανέβασε και ένα σε κανονική ανάλυση όσο και αν είναι για να το δούμε καλύτερα....

----------


## jabarlee

πολύ ωραίο  :: 

προτείνω μερικά ψαρωτικά πλάνα που σχετίζονται με software, καμμιά εικόνα από linux εν δράσει, τίποτα frames από signal level να ανεβοκατεβαίνουν (π.χ. το wrtg scanner, cisco acu, netstumbler κ.τ.λ.) και λίγο wind

νομίζω ότι θα δώσουνε μια πιο computer-related σκοπιά, και θα μειώσουνε τα ταράτσο(=ραδιο-freaks) πλάνα

Επίσης αν βρούμε καμμιά κοντινή εικόνα από κανένα ξεκοιλιασμένο μηχάνημα (dlink, linksys, routerboard κ.τ.λ.)

----------


## Dare Devil

Πολύ καλό βιντεάκι, νομίζω είναι τέλειο για εισαγωγή. Συμφωνώ και για τις εικόνες από υπολογιστή (μετά το ματριξ είναι απαραίτητη μια οθόνη κονσόλας που οι χαραχτήρες εναλλάσοντε δαιμονισμένα). Πιστεύω όμως οτι πρέπει να επικεντρωθούμε στις υπηρεσίες που παρέχει το ΑΜΔΑ. Πχ σηκώνει κάποιος το τηλέφωνο και πληκτολογεί ένα νούμερο. Η κάμερα σε γρήγορη κίνηση ακολουθεί το καλωδιο του τηλεφώνου φτάνει στην ΒΟΙΠ συσκευή, ακολουθεί το UTP μέχρι τον ρούτερ, βγαίνει στο πιάτο, απομακρύνεται-fade out-κλιπ από το google earth ή neo trace που δείχνει την διαδρομή απο το ένα άκρο της Αθήνας στο άλλο-fade out-πιάτο-αντίστροφη πορεία-τλέφωνο να χτυπάει και μια γιαγιά 70 ετών να απαντάει. Αντίστοιχα να έχει κλιπάκια από παιχνίδια, τεράστια αρχεία να κατεβαίνουν σε δευτερόλεπτα κτλπ. Εγώ μπορώ να διαθέσω χρόνο και κάμερα για τα πλάνα αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα από μοντάζ  ::  . Αφού πάρουν μια γεύση του τι κάνει συνεχίζουμε με πρόμο για το φόρουμ, υλικά, φωτογραφίες από στησίματα και ιδιοκατασκευές, κλιπ για το πώς στήνεται ένα πιάτο τι να προσέξουν στην σκόπευση κτλ. Χάρτη του δικτύου και ότι άλλο σκεφτούμε...

----------


## dti

> πολύ ωραίο 
> 
> προτείνω μερικά ψαρωτικά πλάνα που σχετίζονται με software, καμμιά εικόνα από linux εν δράσει, τίποτα frames από signal level να ανεβοκατεβαίνουν (π.χ. το wrtg scanner, cisco acu, netstumbler κ.τ.λ.) και λίγο wind


Βάλε και λίγο nagios στη συνταγή για να γίνει πιο νόστιμο!  ::  
Μπορώ να διαθέσω τη Sony dvd κάμερά μου, για ποιοτικά γυρίσματα.  ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Επίσης,εκτός από την εκτύπωση σελίδων,μπορώ να αναλάβω και την εγγραφή αρκετών CDs...  ::  

Απλά συνενοούμαστε να βρεθούμε κάπου (αν όχι στο καφεδοmeeting Αμπελοκήπων) και δε θα χρειαστώ πάνω από 1,5 μέρα...

----------


## andreas

Αμα θελετε cd και εδω
εχω 4 recoder σπιτι  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

> Αμα θελετε cd και εδω
> εχω 4 recoder σπιτι


Εγώ 85 στο εργαστήριο...Ένα σε κάθε PC!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## argi

...και μετά θα δούμε τον νέο αλγόριθμο..."Round Charis"...

@rg!

----------


## andreas

οκ κερδιζεις  ::   ::   ::

----------


## pstratos

Για μονταζ μπορώ να βοηθήσω και εγω. Ψιλοξέρω (έως αρκετα) απο premiere, αλλά δεν έχω κάρτα. Αν κανεις διαθέτει κανά sobar;o editing σύστημα, διαθέτω τον οβολό του χρόνου μου. Σκηνοθέτης???

----------


## wiresounds

Αν θέλετε αναλαμβάνω σκηνοθεσία / μοντάζ / μουσική επιμέλεια του ή των video. Ένα μικρό (30΄΄ με 1΄) που μπορούμε σαν teaser / διαφημιστικό να το βάλουμε και στο site (με μικρότερο resolution) και ένα μεγαλύτερο σαν mini (ή ακόμα και maxi) ντοκιμαντέρ.

Μαζεύω όλο το υλικό που ήδη υπάρχει και αν χρειαστεί και άλλο, κάνουμε και κανένα ακόμα γύρισμα (αν και είναι πολύ περιορισμένος ο χρόνος μου).

Μηχάνημα και software για video editing έχω (dual xeon 3.4GHz, 2GB ram) με firewire και κάρτα για αναλογικές κάμερες (Hi8, VHS) για παλαιότερα πλάνα.

edit : τώρα είδα τα πιο πάνω posts. Αν θέλει να αναλλάβει ο Lambros_G νο προβλεμ από εμένα

----------


## cirrus

Για χαρά σε όλους. Έχω εξαφανιστεί τους τελευταίους 6 μήνες μιας και είμαι φαντάρος, αλλά μάλλον θα βρίσκομαι σε άδεια της ημερομηνίες που θα γίνει η έκθεση, οπότε ευχαρίστως να βοηθήσω σε ότι μπορώ.
Αυτό που επείγει πάντως, από την εμπειρία απο την elektronika, είναι η ύπαρξη κάποιου ενημερωτικού φυλλαδίου.

----------


## tripkaos

> σηκώνει κάποιος το τηλέφωνο και πληκτολογεί ένα νούμερο. Η κάμερα σε γρήγορη κίνηση ακολουθεί το καλωδιο του τηλεφώνου φτάνει στην ΒΟΙΠ συσκευή, ακολουθεί το UTP μέχρι τον ρούτερ, βγαίνει στο πιάτο, απομακρύνεται-fade out-κλιπ από το google earth ή neo trace που δείχνει την διαδρομή απο το ένα άκρο της Αθήνας στο άλλο-fade out-πιάτο-αντίστροφη πορεία-τλέφωνο να χτυπάει και μια γιαγιά 70 ετών να απαντάει


ωραια ιδεα για διαφημηστικο clip  ::

----------


## ngia

> Αν θέλετε αναλαμβάνω σκηνοθεσία / μοντάζ / μουσική επιμέλεια του ή των video. Ένα μικρό (30΄΄ με 1΄) που μπορούμε σαν teaser / διαφημιστικό να το βάλουμε και στο site (με μικρότερο resolution) και ένα μεγαλύτερο σαν mini (ή ακόμα και maxi) ντοκιμαντέρ.
> 
> Μαζεύω όλο το υλικό που ήδη υπάρχει και αν χρειαστεί και άλλο, κάνουμε και κανένα ακόμα γύρισμα (αν και είναι πολύ περιορισμένος ο χρόνος μου).
> 
> Μηχάνημα και software για video editing έχω (dual xeon 3.4GHz, 2GB ram) με firewire και κάρτα για αναλογικές κάμερες (Hi8, VHS) για παλαιότερα πλάνα.
> 
> edit : τώρα είδα τα πιο πάνω posts. Αν θέλει να αναλλάβει ο Lambros_G νο προβλεμ από εμένα


Απότι φάνηκε από την παρουσίαση στον πύργο το video είναι όλα τα λεφτά. Δε συνεργάζεστε με τον Lambros_G να το κάνετε ακόμα καλύτερο;

----------


## ngia

Από τη σούμα που έβγαλα πριν οι εργασίες που επείγουν είναι:

--Νέα ενημερωτικά φυλλάδια (Επιμέλεια)

--Εκτυπωμένες φωτογραφίες ιστών, κατασκευών, meeting κτλ, κολάζ στην έκθεση (Επιμέλεια?=συλλογή σε ένα φάκελο των jpg που πρέπει) 

--CD (Ενημερωτικό υλικό, (επιμέλεια?=συλλογή του υλικού )

--Aφίσες (επιμέλεια=να τη σχεδιάσει)

Ποιος μπορεί να αναλάβει κάτι?

----------


## NetTraptor

Εκτυπώσεις είναι η ειδικότητα μου…. Μπορώ να σαπίσω έναν Laser έγχρωμο 40 σελίδων /min … αν κάποιος θα επιβαρυνθεί κάτι τέτοιο οικονομικά…. Αφήστε το καλύτερα εδώ… είναι απολύτως Jaba man…  ::

----------


## Diamantis

Καλήμερα. Αν και καθυστεριμένα από την Ανατολική Αττική. 

Στον κομβο του dnt #5242 υπάρχει διαθέσημο If για να συνδεθεί η έκθεση με το awmn και υπάρχει καθαρή οπτική επαφή. Η μόνη λεπτομέρια είναι ότι ο κόμβος δεν ειναι συνδεδεμένος στον του nvak ακόμα. Ελπίζω μέσα στην βδομάδα να είναι όλα έτοιμα.

----------


## djc

Καλημέρα σε όλους !

Παλιός σε καταχώριση ID:1581 (djc), αλλά νέος σε εγκατάσταση είμαι στην διάθεση σας να βοηθήσω στην έκθεση με οπτικό-ακουστικό υλικό (Video Projectors, Screens, Speakers κ.α.)
Για όποια πληροφορία και οργάνωση ας επικοινωνήσουν οι υπεύθυνοι διοργανωτές μαζί μου.
Chris.

----------


## dti

> Καλημέρα σε όλους !
> 
> Παλιός σε καταχώριση ID:1581 (djc), αλλά νέος σε εγκατάσταση είμαι στην διάθεση σας να βοηθήσω στην έκθεση με οπτικό-ακουστικό υλικό (*Video Projectors, Screens, Speakers* κ.α.)
> Για όποια πληροφορία και οργάνωση ας επικοινωνήσουν οι υπεύθυνοι διοργανωτές μαζί μου.
> Chris.


Θαύμα! Θα χρειαστούμε τη βοήθειά σου σίγουρα!

----------


## dti

Απ' ότι είδα στο site της έκθεσης, θα είμαστε στο επίπεδο 1, περίπτερο Η3.
Τώρα που γνωρίζουμε τη θέση μας, μήπως πρέπει να ξεκινήσουμε να σκεφτόμαστε και οτι έχει σχέση με το link μας από την έκθεση προς το υπόλοιπο awmn;

----------


## special

Μια υπηρεσια που μπορουμε να δειξουμε απο παιχνιδια χωρις να εχουμε προβλημα ειναι το live for speed S2 demo.Εαν ενδιαφερεστε μπορω να ανεβασω τον demo server σε ενα athlon 64 με 1gb μνημη και να σηκωσει μεχρι και 32 παιχτες ανετα.Το παιχνιδι παιζει κανονικα αλλα εχει μονο 1 αμαξι για επιλογη αλλα εχει ωραιες καμερες να δειχνουν τον αγωνα.Εαν ενδιαφερεστε πειτε μου να φτιαξω κανενα αμαξι με textures comdex και awmn.Επισης ενα stress test θα ηταν επιθυμητο.

----------


## Diamantis

> Απ' ότι είδα στο site της έκθεσης, θα είμαστε στο επίπεδο 1, περίπτερο Η3.
> Τώρα που γνωρίζουμε τη θέση μας, μήπως πρέπει να ξεκινήσουμε να σκεφτόμαστε και οτι έχει σχέση με το link μας από την έκθεση προς το υπόλοιπο awmn;


Τελικά που θα πάει το link προς τον dnt ή nvak;

----------


## nvak

> Τελικά που θα πάει το link προς τον dnt ή nvak;


Στον dnt. Έχω αρκετές επιφυλάξεις για την οπτική επαφή με μένα.[/quote]

----------


## dti

> Εαν ενδιαφερεστε πειτε μου να φτιαξω κανενα αμαξι με textures comdex και awmn.Επισης ενα stress test θα ηταν επιθυμητο.


Φτιάξτο!  ::

----------


## Diamantis

Ok nvak εμείς τελειώνουμε με το στήσιμο του κόμβου θα αφήσουμε μια κεραία μαζί με μια netgear προς comdex σε ap mode για όποιους ασχολιθούν με το στήσιμο. Όταν στιθεί το link με τον dnt μιλάμε για τα υπόλοιπα.  ::

----------


## lambros_G

> Από τη σούμα που έβγαλα πριν οι εργασίες που επείγουν είναι:
> 
> --Νέα ενημερωτικά φυλλάδια (Επιμέλεια)
> 
> --Εκτυπωμένες φωτογραφίες ιστών, κατασκευών, meeting κτλ, κολάζ στην έκθεση (Επιμέλεια?=συλλογή σε ένα φάκελο των jpg που πρέπει) 
> 
> --CD (Ενημερωτικό υλικό, (επιμέλεια?=συλλογή του υλικού )
> 
> --Aφίσες (επιμέλεια=να τη σχεδιάσει)
> ...


Παιδια πως παμε? Προχωράμε?  ::

----------


## dti

Να κοιτάξουμε κατ΄αρχή για το link της έκθεσης με το awmn. Ο DNT προχωρά στο στήσιμο του κόμβου του, αλλά ο nvak διαπίστωσε οτι δεν τον βλέπει. Οπότε θα πρέπει να βρεθεί κάποιος άλλος που μπορεί να συνδεθεί. Ο johnnie (#1453) είναι μάλλον ο τυχερός!

----------


## donalt

Έχει επιτευχθεί η σύνδεση με το awmn μέσο( jchr #199 ) οπότε δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα για την σύνδεση τις έκθεσης.
Φιλικά 
Βασίλης

----------


## ngia

> Από τη σούμα που έβγαλα πριν οι εργασίες που επείγουν είναι:
> 
> --Νέα ενημερωτικά φυλλάδια (Επιμέλεια)
> 
> --Εκτυπωμένες φωτογραφίες ιστών, κατασκευών, meeting κτλ, κολάζ στην έκθεση (Επιμέλεια?=συλλογή σε ένα φάκελο των jpg που πρέπει) 
> 
> --CD (Ενημερωτικό υλικό, (επιμέλεια?=συλλογή του υλικού )
> 
> --Aφίσες (επιμέλεια=να τη σχεδιάσει)
> ...


Παιδιά, έχουμε προσωρήσει σε κάτι?

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> Από τη σούμα που έβγαλα πριν οι εργασίες που επείγουν είναι:
> 
> --Νέα ενημερωτικά φυλλάδια (Επιμέλεια)
> 
> --Εκτυπωμένες φωτογραφίες ιστών, κατασκευών, meeting κτλ, κολάζ στην έκθεση (Επιμέλεια?=συλλογή σε ένα φάκελο των jpg που πρέπει) 
> 
> --CD (Ενημερωτικό υλικό, (επιμέλεια?=συλλογή του υλικού )
> ...


Εγώ περιμένω να μου στείλετε κάτι για την εκτύπωση φυλλαδίων που λέγαμε και να μου δώσει κάποιο το CD που θα μοιράζεται,για να το αντιγράψω...  ::  

Σε ποιον να στείλω κάποιες φωτογραφίες από τα στησίματα τα δικά μου;

----------


## alex-23

--Νέα ενημερωτικά φυλλάδια (Επιμέλεια) 

το αναλαμβανω εγω  ::

----------


## trendy

> --CD (Ενημερωτικό υλικό, (επιμέλεια?=συλλογή του υλικού )


Μπορώ να βοηθήσω στο "κάψιμο" των CD.

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Τα CDs μπορώ να τα έχω έτοιμα (γραμμένα δηλαδή) μέσα σε μια μέρα το πολύ.Βασικά μέσα στο CD,το ενημερωτικό υλικό τι θα περιλαμβάνει;Προγραμματάκια που χρησιμοποιούμε (τα οποία είναι free ή έχουν free εκδόσεις);drivers;OSes;τιιι;;;  ::  

Άμα είναι πείτε μου πάνω κάτω και το φτιάχνω εγώ...





> --Νέα ενημερωτικά φυλλάδια (Επιμέλεια) 
> 
> το αναλαμβανω εγω


Όποτε το έχεις έτοιμο alex,στείλτο για να το εκτυπώσω...  ::

----------


## argi

> --Εκτυπωμένες φωτογραφίες ιστών, κατασκευών, meeting κτλ, κολάζ στην έκθεση (Επιμέλεια?=συλλογή σε ένα φάκελο των jpg που πρέπει)


Για τις ανάγκες του παραπάνω φτιάχτηκε λογαριασμός ftp (user:"comdex"/pass:"comdex" - χωρίς τα εισαγωγικά) στο 10.48.219.13 - ftp://sun.argi.awmn ...

Υπάρχουν dirs για Photos & Videos...

Please upload asap... Upload μεχρι την επόμενη παρασκευή για να προλάβουμε να κάνουμε και κατι...

@rg!

----------


## ngia

> --Νέα ενημερωτικά φυλλάδια (Επιμέλεια) 
> 
> το αναλαμβανω εγω


Ωραία Alex.

@all : Κάποια προσθήκη στο κείμενο?

----------


## dti

"Για την υλοποίηση των υπηρεσιών, χρησιμοποιεί ένα πλήθος από λειτουργικά συστήματα, με προτίμηση στο ελεύθερο λογισμικό το οποίο βοηθά να επιτευχθεί η επιθυμητή σταθερότητα και ευελιξία."

Αυτή η πρόταση αναφέρεται δύο φορές σε διαφορετικά σημεία.

Επίσης, κάπου αναφέρεται η λέξη μεγίστη (καλύτερα να μπει ως μέγιστη).

Ο αριθμός των κόμβων μας *είναι πάνω από 700*, το 500 ίσχυε στις αρχές του 2005.

Τέλος πρέπει να είναι ιστοχώρος / ιστοσελίδα και όχι ιστιοχώρος / ιστιοσελίδα.

----------


## argi

> Το ασύρματο δίκτυο υλοποιείται με τεχνολογία ΙΕΕΕ802.11 a / b , λειτουργώντας στην *μη-αδειοδοτημένη* ISM ζώνη συχνοτήτων των 2.4 GHz και 5 GHz .


Προτίνω αντί του "μη-αδειοδοτημένη" να χρησιμοποιηθεί το "μη-αδειοδοτούμενη"...

Επίσης να τονιστεί ότι το ΑΜΔΑ και γενικότερα τα κοινοτικά δίκτυα στην ελλάδα είναι απο τα πλεον ανεπτυγμένα στην ευρώπη (ίσως και λόγω της γενικότερης υστερησης μας στις ενσύρματες ευρυζωνικές συνδεσεις...)

@rg!

----------


## argi

> Για τις ανάγκες του παραπάνω φτιάχτηκε λογαριασμός ftp (user:"comdex"/pass:"comdex" - χωρίς τα εισαγωγικά) στο 10.48.219.13 - ftp://sun.argi.awmn ...
> 
> Υπάρχουν dirs για Photos & Videos...
> 
> Please upload asap... Upload μεχρι την επόμενη παρασκευή για να προλάβουμε να κάνουμε και κατι...


Up!

Aντε ανεβαστε κατι... μόνο 3 άτομα έχουν ανεβάσει υλικό... η Παρασκευή πλησιάζει...

@rg!

----------


## vegos

> Aντε ανεβαστε κατι... μόνο 3 άτομα έχουν ανεβάσει υλικό... η Παρασκευή πλησιάζει...


Έχω κάτι ωραίες χειμερινές  ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Έστειλα μερικές φωτογραφίες στον lambros_G...

argi,δεν μπορούσα να συνδεθώ στο ftp σου,γιατί δεν το "έβλεπε" καθόλου...  ::  


Ας ανεβάσει κάποιος το οριστικό doc του ενημερωτικού φυλλαδίου για να αρχίσω εκτυπώσεις.Αν το έχω μέχρι Παρασκευή,το Σάββατο στο meeting θα έρθω με την "πραμμάτεια"...  ::  

Α!Προσδιορίστε και έναν αριθμό αντιγράφων...  ::

----------


## alex-23

δεν ειναι ετοιμο 
το τυπωμα ειναι το πιο απλο 
εχουμε χρονο

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

> δεν ειναι ετοιμο 
> το τυπομα ειναι το πιο απλο 
> εχουμε χρονο


Είπα ΟΤΑΝ είναι έτοιμο...  ::

----------


## JS

θέλει διόρθωση:
Επίσης υπάρχουν εικόνες (mirrors) κάποιων δημοφιλών *ιστιοχώρων*

----------


## Cha0s

Δεν έχω χρόνο να διαβάσω το κείμενο  ::  

Αναφέρεται όμως πουθενά ποια mirrors έχουν γίνει;

Παρακαλώ αν γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο θα ήθελα να ενημερωθώ σε περίπτωση που αναφέρονται κάποια δικά μου mirrors καθώς από 2-3 site δεν έχω ενημερώσει για το mirror και θα ήθελα να αφαιρεθούν. 

Αν και τα περισσότερα είναι δικά μου site...

----------


## RF

Να θυμίσω ότι μπορώ και εγώ να εκτυπώσω μεγάλο αριθμό σελίδων (Α/Μ Α4).

----------


## NetTraptor

Ξαναματαλεω… Color A3/A4 Laser… τσάμπα 40p/m  ::

----------


## RF

Πάσο  ::

----------


## socrates

> Δεν έχω χρόνο να διαβάσω το κείμενο  
> 
> Αναφέρεται όμως πουθενά ποια mirrors έχουν γίνει;
> 
> Παρακαλώ αν γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο θα ήθελα να ενημερωθώ σε περίπτωση που αναφέρονται κάποια δικά μου mirrors καθώς από 2-3 site δεν έχω ενημερώσει για το mirror και θα ήθελα να αφαιρεθούν. 
> 
> Αν και τα περισσότερα είναι δικά μου site...


Don't worry! Δεν υπάρχει ειδική αναφορά, είναι γενικό κείμενο!  ::

----------


## socrates

Λοιπόν έκανα και εγώ την εικαστική μου παρέμβαση!  ::  

Διόρθωσα τις χρονικές αναφορές ώστε να μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί το φυλλάδιο και σε άλλες περιπτώσεις στο μέλον. Επίσης άλλαξα την σειρά παρουσίασης των πληροφοριών και απλοποίησα λίγο το κείμενο έτσι ώστε να είναι πιο ευανάγνωστο.

...and here we are

----------


## sokratis

Μήπως θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει κάποια περαιτέρω αναφορά στο κείμενο που θα μοιράζεται για τις υπόλοιπες ασύρματες κοινότητες που δραστηριοποιούνται ανά την Ελλάδα; Κάποια ονομαστική αναφορά στις πόλεις.

----------


## ngia

Πρόσθεσα αυτό
Ενδεικτικά αναφέρουμε την Θεσσαλονίκη, Ιωάννινα, Καβάλα, Κατερίνα, Λάρισα, Πάτρα, Τρίπολη, Κω, Μυτιλήνη, Ηράκλειο. Η παρουσία τους κυρίως στη επαρχία όπου έχουμε απουσία εναλλακτικών δομών, έχει ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον.

Η πλήρης (?) λίστα http://info.awmn.net/index.php?option=c ... &Itemid=23 , έχει 31 κοινότητες !

----------


## socrates

> Πρόσθεσα αυτό
> Ενδεικτικά αναφέρουμε την Θεσσαλονίκη, Ιωάννινα, Καβάλα, *Κατερίνα*, Λάρισα, Πάτρα, Τρίπολη, Κω, Μυτιλήνη, Ηράκλειο. Η παρουσία τους κυρίως στη επαρχία όπου έχουμε απουσία εναλλακτικών δομών, έχει ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον.


Νικήτα καλά έκανες! Μόνο πρόσεχε να μην έχει περάσει έτσι το bold  ::

----------


## tripkaos

βρε βρε την κατερινα  ::

----------


## ngia

> βρε βρε την κατερινα


Μάλλον φταίει η Κατερίνα που έχω απέναντι μου  :: 

Την Τετάρτη πρωί θα είναι έτοιμη η υποδομή του περιπτέρου (∆ο

----------


## argi

Μήπως τώρα που έχουμε ιδέα του προγράμματος να βγάλουμε και τις σχετικές βάρδιες... Προτείνω να είναι δύωρες και όποιος την αναλαμβάνει για εκείνο το δύωρο να είναι ΄σίγουρα εκεί... καλό θα ήταν να είναι 3 άτομα σε κάθε βάρδια και 2 στις πιο slow ώρες... 

Ας βγεί ένα πρόγραμμα με timeslots και ας πάει ο καθενας να δηλώσει ποιες ώρες μπορεί να είναι σίγουρα εκεί...

@rg!

----------


## alex-23

εγω το φυλλαδιο το εχω σχεδον ετοιμο το θεμε ειναι οτι θα σας το δοσω σε μορφη tif που ειναι συμπιεσμενο jpg γιατι ειναι πολυ μεγαλο γιατι το κανω στα 300dpi
για να γινει καλη εκτυποση

το θεμα ειναι εσεις μπορειτε να τυποσετε το φυλλαδιο σε glossy paper και το αρχειο να ειναι σε μορφη tif sta 300 dpi???

απευθυνομαι στους

RF,TaRaNTuLa,NetTraptor,ngia

----------


## argi

όταν το έχεις έτοιμο δεν το βάζεις και σε κανενα dc να το δούμε κι εμείς...?

@rg!

----------


## ngia

> εγω το φυλλαδιο το εχω σχεδον ετοιμο το θεμε ειναι οτι θα σας το δοσω σε μορφη tif που ειναι συμπιεσμενο jpg γιατι ειναι πολυ μεγαλο γιατι το κανω στα 300dpi για να γινει καλη εκτυποση


Την κατερίνα μη ξεχάσεις  :: 


Επίσης από τις φώτο που έχει βάλει ο argi στο φάκελο του, ή από το info.awmn ή άλλες, χρειαζόμαστε τυπωμένες τις πιο ωραίες - καμιά 20αρια σε Α4 τυπωμένες ώστε να γίνουν κολάζ πάνω στον τοίχο ... εγκαταστάσεις...ιδιοκατασκευές...συναντήσεις...εκδηλώσεις

----------


## Cha0s

Απότι είδα στις φωτογραφίες του FTP, η bb ap.bmp είναι αρχαία.

Το Backbone έχει αναπτυχθεί κατά πολύυυυ από τότε  ::

----------


## alex-23

> εγω το φυλλαδιο το εχω σχεδον ετοιμο το θεμε ειναι οτι θα σας το δοσω σε μορφη jpg που ειναι συμπιεσμενο tif γιατι ειναι πολυ μεγαλο γιατι το κανω στα 300dpi
> για να γινει καλη εκτυποση
> 
> το θεμα ειναι εσεις μπορειτε να τυποσετε το φυλλαδιο σε glossy paper και το αρχειο να ειναι σε μορφη tif sta 300 dpi???
> 
> απευθυνομαι στους
> 
> RF,TaRaNTuLa,NetTraptor,ngia



ποσα αντιγραφα θα βγαλουμε???
μπορουμε να τυποσουμε 3000

cha0s γιατι δεν βαζεις και εσυ τις καινουργιες φωτογραφιες σου??  ::

----------


## RF

> το θεμα ειναι εσεις μπορειτε να τυποσετε το φυλλαδιο σε *glossy paper* και το αρχειο να ειναι σε μορφη tif sta 300 dpi???


Υποθέτω ότι θα εκτυπωθούν κάποιες εκατοντάδες αντίγραφα και αν χρησιμοποιήσουμε glossy paper σημαίνει κάποιες εκατοντάδες ευρώ.
Προτείνω να τυπωθεί στον έγχρωμο laser του Ιωσήφ σε απλό χαρτί.

----------


## wiresounds

Ήμαρτον ρε παιδιά. Σε laser !?!
Ρωτήστε και κανένα τυπογράφο για τετραχρωμία, και τα 5000 αντίγραφα θα βγουν πολύ φθηνά, σε αναλογία.

----------


## Cha0s

Alex την Κυριακή αν μπορέσω θα ανέβω ταράτσα να τραβήξω τον εξοπλισμό όλο γιατί είναι παλιές όσες έχω...

----------


## RF

> Ξαναματαλεω… Color A3/A4 Laser… *τσάμπα* 40p/m

----------


## alex-23

αν βαλουμε απλο χαρτι ειναι γυφτικο ολες οι αλλες οι εκθεσεις θα δινουν περιοδικα και εμεις μια φωτοτυπια μιπος να τιν κανουμε και ασπρομαυρη θα εθει πιο φτηνα
θα γλιτωσω και απο πολυ κοπο στο corel  ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Ε μα και σύ φωτογραφίες και corel δεν πάνε.

Photoshop Rulez  ::

----------


## RF

Αν δεν θέλουμε απλό χαρτί τότε να δούμε την πρόταση του wiresounds για τετραχρωμία. Θα μας έρθει σίγουρα φθηνότερα.

----------


## ngia

TODO..

 ::  μεγάλος χάρτης Nagios --> nklakadis
 ::  80x60 Λογότυπο --> nkladakis (διαφορετικά θα βάλω ένα δικό μου)
 ::  φωτογραφίες Α4 εγκαταστάσεων, ιδιοκατασκευών, meeting, εκδηλώσεων για κολάζ στον τοίχο -->?
 ::  media pc --> jabarlee
 ::  scan την τετάρτη και εγκατάσταση -->?
 ::  φυλλάδιο -->alex

ποιοι αναλαμβάνουν , υπεύθυνα τι?

----------


## nkladakis

ok, θα τα φτιαξω αυτα που μου γραφεις

----------


## alex-23

αναλαμβανω το την εγκατάσταση αν ερθει ο argi o andreas και κανενας αλλος
θα φερω μια andrew και εναν ιστο
με ποιον θα βγει το λινκ????

----------


## dti

To link θα βγει με τον DNT #6413 (donalt στο forum) που είναι ακριβώς απέναντι από το εκθεσιακό κέντρο, με καθαρότατη οπτική επαφή.
Καλό είναι να βγει σε a (Υπάρχει έτοιμος εξοπλισμός από την άλλη πλευρά).
Στο Σύλλογο βρίσκεται ήδη το κουτί με το wrap του argi & την CM9 του katsaros_M. Μία cf για να εγκατασταθεί φρέσκο voyage έχει παραδοθεί στον acoul. Πιάτο πρέπει να υπάρχει στο Σύλλογο, όπως και feeder (σε περίπτωση που δεν υπάρχει feeder έχω ένα να διαθέσω).

----------


## argi

Από μεριάς μου ευχαρίστως να διαθέσω και όλα τα σχετικά (εργαλεία, πιάτο, καλώδια, feeder nvak επινικελωμένο...)

Επίσης αν υπάρχει κάτι σε omni μικρό, μπορούμε πάνω στο wrap να βάλουμε και μια senao που μου περισσευει για να έχουμε και κάλυψη και στον εκθεσιακό χωρο αν αυτό μας επιτραπεί και δεν κάνουμε πρόβλημα...

Και για το στήσιμο είμαι μέσα με τα χίλια με μια μικρή επιφύλαξη λόγω δουλειάς...(να σε δω alex επί το έργον  ::  )

Το στήσιμο πότε θα γίνει...?

@rg!

----------


## RF

Για scan και εγκατάσταση την Τετάρτη μπορώ να βοηθήσω από το μεσημέρι μετά τις 14:30. Επίσης υπάρχoυν διαθέσιμα πιάτο, feeder, Andrew (αλλά δεν έχω feeder για 5 GHz), CM9. 
Kαλώδια rf/utp και poe υπάρχουν ?

----------


## dti

Omni μπορώ να διαθέσω κι εγώ, αλλά δε ξέρω αν χρειάζεται καθώς η περιοχή καλύπτεται ήδη από το ap του donalt. 
Καλύτερα είναι να καλύψουμε με ap τον εσωτερικό χώρο, γύρω από το περίπτερό μας. Πάντως καθώς υπάρχει ήδη ασύρματο δίκτυο στον εκθεσιακό χώρο, μάλλον θα πρέπει να δούμε πώς δεν θα μας παρεμβάλλουν στο δικό μας ap.

Κουλούρα ftp καλώδιο έχω εγώ (πρέπει να είναι πάνω από 50 μ.). Αλήθεια ξέρουμε πόσο απέχει το περίπτερο από την οροφή και ειδικά από το σημείο που θα μπορέσουμε να βάλουμε την κεραία;  ::

----------


## argi

> Για scan και εγκατάσταση την Τετάρτη μπορώ να βοηθήσω από το μεσημέρι μετά τις 14:30. Επίσης υπάρχoυν διαθέσιμα πιάτο, feeder, Andrew (αλλά δεν έχω feeder για 5 GHz), CM9. 
> Kαλώδια rf/utp και poe υπάρχουν ?


Από εμένα υπάρχει ένα set ολοκληρωμένο... (απο το wrap μέχρι βάση στήριξης, μπράτσο για να πεφτει το πιάτο, δαγκάνες κλπ...)

Καλό είναι να υπάρχουν και δευτερα για backup αλλά μην τρελαινομαστε κιόλας...

@rg!

----------


## dti

> Μήπως τώρα που έχουμε ιδέα του προγράμματος να βγάλουμε και τις σχετικές βάρδιες... Προτείνω να είναι δύωρες και όποιος την αναλαμβάνει για εκείνο το δύωρο να είναι ΄σίγουρα εκεί... καλό θα ήταν να είναι 3 άτομα σε κάθε βάρδια και 2 στις πιο slow ώρες... 
> 
> Ας βγεί ένα πρόγραμμα με timeslots και ας πάει ο καθενας να δηλώσει ποιες ώρες μπορεί να είναι σίγουρα εκεί...
> 
> @rg!


*Βάρδιες!*

Μπορώ να είμαι την Παρασκευή 18/11 από 18:00 μέχρι το κλείσιμο
Επίσης την Κυριακή 20/11 από 15:00-17:00

----------


## dti

Η κάτοψη του ορόφου στον οποίο βρίσκεται το περίπτερό μας (2F13) :
http://www.comdexgreece.gr/media/about_ ... hall_6.pdf

Είμαστε δίπλα ακριβώς από το Athens Radio DJ 95,2 !
Να κανονίζαμε κανα audio streaming;  ::

----------


## dti

Κάποιος admin να διορθώσει το post του nkladakis στην home page βάζοντας το σωστό αριθμό περιπτέρου *F13 στο επίπεδο 2* και να επαναφέρει το συγκεκριμένο θέμα πάνω - πάνω...

----------


## socrates

> Κάποιος admin να διορθώσει το post του nkladakis στην home page βάζοντας το σωστό αριθμό περιπτέρου *F13 στο επίπεδο 2* και να επαναφέρει το συγκεκριμένο θέμα πάνω - πάνω...


-Done-

----------


## MerNion

> Είμαστε δίπλα ακριβώς από το Athens Radio DJ 95,2 !
> Να κανονίζαμε κανα audio streaming;


Ας κάνουμε καμια επαφή... Μπορεί να τους αρέσει η ιδέα και να θέλουν κόμβο στα γραφεία τους στο Μαρούσι (και εμείς να ακούμε και live τον σταθμό...)

----------


## ice

Θα ειναι μια καλη επαφη με τον Radio Deejay , και μια διαφημιση απο το στομα του Τσαουσοπουλου και γενικα να τους βαλουμε στο κλιμα της τεχνολογιας ειναι οτι καλυτερο για αυτους και για εμας . 

Αντε να δω λιγο δημοσιες σχεσεις (και οχι απο τα ιδια ατομα) .

----------


## andreas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Είμαστε δίπλα ακριβώς από το Athens Radio DJ 95,2 !
> Να κανονίζαμε κανα audio streaming; 
> 
> 
> Ας κάνουμε καμια επαφή... Μπορεί να τους αρέσει η ιδέα και να θέλουν κόμβο στα γραφεία τους στο Μαρούσι (και εμείς να ακούμε και live τον σταθμό...)


το εχω σκεφτει εδω και καιρο
αλλα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο θα δεχθουν  :: 

Σημειωστε οτι φτιαχνουν σιτε με web cameras και που θα ακουγεται ο σταθμος

----------


## MerNion

Καλά κάνουν.. Να βλέπουμε και το Μαράκι κάθε πρωί  ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

pc με streming προς το .awmn θα υπαρχει ?


http://www.comdex.awmn στειστε !  ::

----------


## dti

Να μπει και η webcam που είχε αναφερθεί πιο πάνω!

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Όσον αφορά τις εκτυπώσεις,διαθέτω 2 Lexmark Lazer 630 και 632(το πόσα φύλλα/λεπτό δεν το γνωρίζω,αλλά είναι γρήγοροι),αλλά το μειονέκτημα είναι ότι έχουν τόνερ για μαύρο μόνο,όχι για έγχρωμη εκτύπωση...

Σχετικά με τις βάρδιες,μπορώ να βοηθήσω και εγώ,μιας και Παρασκευή και Σάββατο θα είμαι 12:00-18:00 στην έκθεση.Θέλω να παρακολουθήσω τα σεμινάρια "Wireless & Mobility Conference" και "VoIP Conference".Όλες τις ομιλίες είναι αδύνατο για μένα να τις παρακολουθήσω,οπότε θα κάνω "διαλειμματάκια" στο περίπτερο του AWMN...


[Άσχετες ερωτήσεις]

Με την ταυτότητα που μου έστειλαν,μπορώ να μπω τσαμπέ και την Παρασκευή,πριν τα εγκαίνια,έτσι;(το αναφέρω,γιατί διέκρινα μια ανακρίβεια στην επιστολή τους σχετικά με τη χρήση της κάρτας)

Κάποιο χαρτί βεβαίωσης παρακολούθησης σεμιναρίων δίνεται;Ξέρει κανείς;;  ::  

[/Άσχετες ερωτήσεις]

----------


## andreas

Περσι δεν ειχαν δωσει αποτι θυμαμαι

----------


## alex-23

TaRaNTuLa
κανονισαμε μαζι με τον netraptor να τα εκτυποσουμε 2500 φυλλα που θα παρω την δευτερα απο τον nikpet]

netτraptor ετοιμασου

----------


## donalt

Το λινκ είναι έτοιμο από την μεριά μου μα ssid :awmn 6413-comdex όποιος ασχοληθεί με το στήσιμο ας μου στείλει pm για τα περαιτέρω

Φιλικά 
Βασίλης

----------


## ngia

*Ώρες Λειτουργίας της Έκθεσης*  

Παρασκευή 18 έως Κυριακή 20/11/05 από 11:00 έως 21:00 
Την Παρασκευή 18 Νοεμβρίου στις 19:30 θα πραγματοποιηθούν τα εγκαίνια της έκθεσης.


*Καρτελάκια Εκθετών & Parking*

Κατά την διάρκεια της έκθεσης θα λειτουργεί δωρεάν χώρος στάθμευσης για όλους (επίσημους καλεσμένους, επισκέπτες και εργαζόμενους στην Έκθεση). 

Το Parking Εκθετών θα σας υποδεικνύεται από τους εργαζόμενους στην είσοδο του εκθεσιακού κέντρου, με την επίδειξη της κάρτας εκθέτη, την οποία θα προμηθευτείτε από την γραμματεία της Έκθεσης την Πέμπτη 17 Νοεμβρίου από την κα Βιβή Παπασταθη τηλ. 210 9245577.

Όσοι από τους εκθέτες επιθυμούν να λάβουν τα καρτελάκια εκθετών νωρίτερα, ώστε να τα διαθέσουν στα στελέχη που θα εργαστούν κατά την διάρκεια της έκθεσης στα περίπτερα τους, παρακαλούμε όπως μας αποστείλουν τα στοιχεία (ονοματεπώνυμο και εταιρεία) σε αρχείο μορφής excel στο mail: [email protected] 


Οι *IP διευθύνσεις* που θα έχουμε είναι 
62.1.43.249 to 62.1.43.254 (έχουν φέρει 8mbps)

----------


## Winner

Όσοι θα είμαστε εκεί για να μιλάμε με κόσμο θα πρέπει να βγάλουμε καρτελάκια;
Μέχρι πόσα άτομα επιτρέπουν να είναι οι εκθέτες;
Γιατί εμείς είμαστε αρκετοί...

----------


## dti

> Όσοι από τους εκθέτες επιθυμούν να λάβουν τα καρτελάκια εκθετών νωρίτερα, ώστε να τα διαθέσουν στα στελέχη που θα εργαστούν κατά την διάρκεια της έκθεσης στα περίπτερα τους, παρακαλούμε όπως μας αποστείλουν τα στοιχεία (ονοματεπώνυμο και εταιρεία) σε αρχείο μορφής excel στο mail: [email protected]


Καλό θα είναι να στείλουμε συγκεντρωτικά το αρχείο για όλους μας.
Παρακαλώ να συμπεριληφθώ.

----------


## socrates

Δώστε καρτελάκια στο λαό... 1 και για μένα!

----------


## lambros_G

Στα shares μου στο dc στο folder comdex2005 υπαρχει το ομόνυμο αρχειο wmv ως πρώτη προσπάθεια για το video που θα παιζει στην Comdex.

Μπήκαν κι άλλες φωτογραφίες, η μουσική εγινε λιγο πιο ηπια και εφυγαν τα εφε που ηταν καπως κουραστηκα και έμειναν τα fade in/out.

Ρίξτε μια ματια και πείτε μου σχόλια παρακαλώ.

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Παρασκευή και Σάββατο μπορώ να είμαι στο περίπτερο 12:00-18:00(δε με πολυτραβάνε τα σεμινάρια,απλά υλικό θα πάω να μαζέψω).Αν είναι εύκολο,θα ήθελα μια καρτούλα για παρκάρισμα...  :: 


Υ.Γ. Οι ώρες που θα είμαι στην έκθεση είναι λίγο "ενδεικτικές".Το πιο πιθανό είναι να επεκταθούν λίγο περισσότερο...  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

μηπως θα μπορουσα να εχω και εγω μια καρτουλα για παρκαρισμα??

----------


## alex-23

Μόλις τελειώσαμε το τύπωμα για σήμερα 
Μαζί με τον Andrea και τον nettraptor τυπώσαμε 500 φύλλα μπρος πίσω 
Το πρωί πήρα τα φύλλα από το plaisio σε καλή τιμή λόγω nikpet
Η εκτύπωση έγινε σε laser εκτυπωτές και σε φύλλα 100g
Τα αποτελέσματα είναι αρκετά καλά 

Τώρα μένει το στήσιμο στην Comdex για το Link και να τυπωθούν και τα υπόλοιπα φύλλα  :: 

εδω ειναι το φυλλαδιο (fixed)

----------


## Vigor

Πολύ ωραίο το videaκι lambros_G!  ::  

Mπράβο. Σίγουρα μπορεί να εμπλουτισθεί με αρκετές ακόμη φωτογραφίες.  ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

H μουσική είναι η ιδανική για τέτοιο βιντεάκι...

Πιστεύω ότι θα είναι αξιοπρεπέστατο και δε θα έχει να ζηλέψει κάτι από τα videos των άλλων περιπτέρων...(όσα από αυτά θα έχουν)  ::  


Υ.Γ.Σε κάποια σημεία μόνο,οι επαναλήψεις των φωτογραφιών πέφτουν αρκετά κοντά,αλλά όπως λέω και εγώ,"πολλοί θα το δουν,λίγοι θα το καταλάβουν"...

----------


## dti

> εδω ειναι το φυλλαδιο


Δεν ανοίγει το εξώφυλλο, το αρχείο έχει λάθη...

Το εσώφυλλο ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ!  ::

----------


## Sam_GR

Θα περάσουμε μια βόλτα όπωσδήποτε να σας δούμε ασύρματοι.

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Το εσώφυλλο πολύ καλό...Το εξώφυλλο έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στο να το εμφανίσει,οπότε δεν έχουμε κρίσεις ακόμη...

----------


## alex-23

lambros_G
το video ειναι παρα πολυ καλο!!!!
μονο κατι μικρο λεπτομεριες υπαρχουν για να γινει τελειο
εχει σε μερικα σημεια αρκετες επαναλειψεις (πχ το χιονισμενο πιατο)
και σε αλλα σημεια παει λιγο γρηγορα η εικονα και σε ζαλιζει (ισως πρεπει να γινει πιο αργο γιατι εγω ξερω τι ειναι το καθε τι και το αναγνωριζω ο καινουριος δεν θα το καταλαβει ομως)  ::  
ο χαρτης nagios καλο ειναι να φαινεται περισσοτερο

τα τραγουδια ειναι πολυ καλη επιλογη αλλα δεν ξερω αν θα παιζουν και αν θα εχουμε ηχεια(καλο θα ηταν να εχουμε)

γενικα παρα πολυ καλη δουλεια μπραβο

μπορεις να βαλλεις και αυτες τις φωτογραφιες ακομα

----------


## lambros_G

Αυριο θα φτιαξω μια νεα version του video με ακομα μερικες φωτογραφιες και λιγοτερες επαναλήψεις. Stay tuned  ::  

Οσο για τον ηχο-projection, έχω την εντυπωση πως για Video Projectors, Screens, Speakers έχει γινει συνεννοηση με τον djc  ::   ::  

ή μηπως όχι?

----------


## argi

Hxεια βρίσκονται... αλλά άμα έχεις κάνει εκθέτης ποτέ ξέρεις ότι δεν μπορείς να τα έχεις συνέχεια ή/και δυνατά γιατί μετα απο λίγο σπάνε τα νευρα των γύρω σου και τα δικά σου... Projector φαντάζομαι της λέσχης θα είναι μια χαρά...

@rg!

----------


## RF

Παιδιά διορθώστε το "*Ιστιοχώρος*" στο εξώφυλλο τουλάχιστον στις υπόλοιπες εκτυπώσεις γιατί βγάζει μάτι.

Τελικά το στήσιμο πότε θα γίνει ?

----------


## ngia

Τα καρτελάκια εκθετών τυπώνονται επιτόπου, Πέμπτη ή Παρασκευή.
Έστι κιαλλιώς δεν υπάρχει είσοδος οπότε πρόβλημα με το πόσοι θα είμαστε και αν θα'χουν καρτελάκια δεν υπάρχει.

Η εγκατάσταση του ιστού θα γίνει τετάρτη στις 16¨00 απότι κανόνισαν Alex23 και Argi. Με τη άφιξη επικοινωνούμε με τον κ Βασίλη Γιαννίκο για να μας κατατοπίσει από που θα περάσουν καλώδια κτλ

----------


## socrates

Ένα μπράβο στα παιδιά για τα φυλλάδια!

Μήπως λέω μήπως, να βγάλουμε και μερικά με το ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕ ΜΕ? Μου αρέσει που δεν είναι ένα κατεβατό κείμενο αλλά αρθρωτό άρα και εύκολα αναγνώσιμο.

_Αν και θέλει μερικές διορθώσεις στην έκφραση σε μερικά σημεία και να περάσει από spell checker! (Το είχα κάνει χθες το βράδυ εγώ αλλά στις μετατροπές απο word σε html προσπαθόντας να βγάλω τα έξτρα tags χάθηκαν οι αλλαγές  )_

----------


## ice

Θα εχετε διπλα τον RADIODEEJAY δεν χρειαζεστε ηχεια .

----------


## argi

> Ένα μπράβο στα παιδιά για τα φυλλάδια!
> 
> Μήπως λέω μήπως, να βγάλουμε και μερικά με το ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕ ΜΕ? Μου αρέσει που δεν είναι ένα κατεβατό κείμενο αλλά αρθρωτό άρα και εύκολα αναγνώσιμο.
> 
> _Αν και θέλει μερικές διορθώσεις στην έκφραση σε μερικά σημεία και να περάσει από spell checker! (Το είχα κάνει χθες το βράδυ εγώ αλλά στις μετατροπές απο word σε html προσπαθόντας να βγάλω τα έξτρα tags χάθηκαν οι αλλαγές  )_


To ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕ ΜΕ θα μπορούσε να ειναι μια σειρά απο ατάκες που να κοσμούν με κάποιο όμορφο τρόπο το περίπτερο... ή να είναι εμβόλιμα σε διάφορα σημεία...

@rg!

----------


## JS

> Παιδιά διορθώστε το "*Ιστιοχώρος*" στο εξώφυλλο τουλάχιστον στις υπόλοιπες εκτυπώσεις γιατί βγάζει μάτι.



και να πεις οτι δεν το είχαμε πει να διορθωθεί...αχ αχ αχ

----------


## donalt

Αν χρειαστούν τελικά ηχεία, έχω δυο αυτόενισχυόμενα

----------


## alex-23

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από RF
> 
> Παιδιά διορθώστε το "*Ιστιοχώρος*" στο εξώφυλλο τουλάχιστον στις υπόλοιπες εκτυπώσεις γιατί βγάζει μάτι.
> 
> 
> 
> και να πεις οτι δεν το είχαμε πει να διορθωθεί...αχ αχ αχ


το ειχατε πει για μεσα στο φυλλαδιο οχι για εξω  ::   ::   ::  
τωρα εχουν τυπωθει 1000 εξωφυλλα το λαθος εγινε  ::  
δεν ειναι και πολυ τραγικο  ::

----------


## Winner

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από RF
> 
> ...


Μωρέ είναι πολύ τραγικό, αλλά τώρα τι να κάνουμε...  ::

----------


## Vigor

Alex, ίσως πρέπει να αλλάξεις το λεξικό που χρησιμοποιείς...  ::  

Την μια ο *rooter*, τώρα ο *ιστιοχώρος*...  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Alex, ίσως πρέπει να αλλάξεις το λεξικό που χρησιμοποιείς...  
> 
> Την μια ο *rooter*, τώρα ο *ιστιοχώρος*...



Καλά άμα δεν στρώσει θα του στείλω τιμολόγιο…

Μόνο το cyan 280+φαπα…. χιχιχιχ  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## JS

Μπορούμε να το γυρίσουμε πάντως...

"Βρείτε το λάθος και κερδίζετε με κλήρωση ένα συλλεκτικό επιχρυσωμένο feeder 5GHz".
Να πούμε και καλά οτι έγινε για διαφημιστικούς λόγους  ::   ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

αυριο ποιος μπορει να ερθει στην εκθεση κατα τις 16 00
θελω βοηθεια

----------


## m0bius

> αυριο ποιος μπορει να ερθει στην εκθεση κατα τις 16 00
> θελω βοηθεια


Εγώ ίσως να μπορώ, θα σε πάρω αργότερα τήλ να σου πω σίγουρα.

----------


## nikpet

> αυριο ποιος μπορει να ερθει στην εκθεση κατα τις 16 00
> θελω βοηθεια


Check your pms....

----------


## dti

*Έλεος!!!*

Κάνατε λάθος τον τίτλο του δικτύου και του σωματείου στο εξώφυλλο!!!  ::  

*Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο Αθηνών* λεγόμαστε και όχι *Αθηναϊκό* ...

----------


## paravoid

> *Έλεος!!!*
> 
> Κάνατε λάθος τον τίτλο του δικτύου και του σωματείου στο εξώφυλλο!!!  
> 
> *Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο Αθηνών* λεγόμαστε και όχι *Αθηναϊκό* ...


 ::   ::   :: 
Μ'αρέσει που όλοι είδαν τον ιστιοχώρο και κανείς αυτό.

Για γέλια και για κλάμματα...

----------


## JS

Μάλιστα...
(μόλις τώρα το είδα γιατί δεν άνοιγε χθες).
Δεν νομίζω να μπορεί να δωθεί έτσι παιδιά. Είναι μεγάλο το λάθος.

----------


## Vigor

Μεγάλοοοοοο ΆΚΥΡΟ!!!!!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## dti

Μα δεν άνοιγε το σχετικό αρχείο χθες βράδυ και μάλλον όταν φτιάχθηκε πέρασε απαρατήρητο...
Μάλλον πάνε και τα 1000 για ανακύκλωση...  ::

----------


## Winner

Αν είναι δυνατόν!  ::   ::   ::  

Χθες δεν άνοιγε αλλιώς θα τα είχαμε δει γαμώτο...

----------


## fatsoulas

> Στα shares μου στο dc στο folder comdex2005 υπαρχει το ομόνυμο αρχειο wmv ως πρώτη προσπάθεια για το video που θα παιζει στην Comdex.
> 
> Μπήκαν κι άλλες φωτογραφίες, η μουσική εγινε λιγο πιο ηπια και εφυγαν τα εφε που ηταν καπως κουραστηκα και έμειναν τα fade in/out.
> 
> Ρίξτε μια ματια και πείτε μου σχόλια παρακαλώ.


Το videaki όντως είναι πολύ καλό.Μπορούμε να αναδείξουμε την ταχύτητα του δικτύου αν υπάρχουν λίγες ακόμα φωτογραφίες απο download του dc ή απο κάποιο ftp (δείχνωντας τα kb/sec). Eπίσης αν μπορείς να συμπεριλάβεις στο βιντεάκι και ένα traceroute απο command line με 8 το πολύ 12 hops

----------


## cirrus

Εγώ πάντως Σάββατο και Κυριακή μπορώ να είμαι εκεί. Άμα είναι υπολογίστε με για καρτελάκι. Σωκράτη θα σε πάρω τηλέφωνο μπας και πάμε μαζί.

----------


## lambros_G

Το *τελικό* video για την Comdex υπάρχει στα share μου στο dc++. Στο folder Comdex2005 με ονομα *Comdex2005final.wmv*  ::  

Προσθεθηκαν οτι φωτογραφιες βρέθηκαν τις τελευταιες 3 μερες αλλα και μερικά capture που έκανα από διαφορες εφαρμογές/sites, είναι διαρκειας 7:19 λεπτων χωρίς καμια επανάλληψη φωτογραφιων,ηπια μουσική και fade in/out εφε.

Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει  ::

----------


## RF

> αυριο ποιος μπορει να ερθει στην εκθεση κατα τις 16 00
> θελω βοηθεια


Θα είμαι εκεί  ::

----------


## elkos

> Μα δεν άνοιγε το σχετικό αρχείο χθες βράδυ και μάλλον όταν φτιάχθηκε πέρασε απαρατήρητο...
> Μάλλον πάνε και τα 1000 για ανακύκλωση...


να τα βάλουμε στο Σύλλογο να έχουμε καβάτζα?


άσχετο αλλά μπορούμε να ελθουμέ και απρόσκλητοι? fee εισόδου?

----------


## andreas

Νομιζω δεν εχει fee

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Μα δεν άνοιγε το σχετικό αρχείο χθες βράδυ και μάλλον όταν φτιάχθηκε πέρασε απαρατήρητο...
> Μάλλον πάνε και τα 1000 για ανακύκλωση... 
> 
> 
> να τα βάλουμε στο Σύλλογο να έχουμε καβάτζα?


Συμφωνώ, να τα έχουμε μόνο για τη λέσχη του Συλλόγου.
Στην comdex επιβάλλεται να έχουμε ή σωστά έντυπα ή τίποτε και όχι κάποιο λάθος έντυπο.

----------


## alex-23

οκ θα το φτιαξουμε  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ngia

Τις 20-30 εκτυπώσεις σε Α4 για ιστούς , εγκαταστάσεις συναντήσεις κτλ για κολάζ στην έκθεση τις έχεις προχωρήσει κανείς?

----------


## lambros_G

Νικητα, αν τα θελουμε σε απλο χαρτι μπορω και εγω να τα βγαλω αμεσα και σε Α3 μαλιστα  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Αύριο το βραδάκι θα τρέξουμε μια 1000δα σωστή… Αν θέλετε και κάτι σε A3 με τον ίδιο εκτυπωτή… σφυρίξτε…

Βλακεία μου και μένα που δεν το πολυδιάβασα και δεν πρόσεξα τίποτα… 

Ξέρετε τι λένε… Της νύχτας…. 

Μέχρι τις 11:30pm ήμασταν εδώ… κουρκούτι και μένα η κεφάλα μου…  ::

----------


## ngia

> Νικητα, αν τα θελουμε σε απλο χαρτι μπορω και εγω να τα βγαλω αμεσα και σε Α3 μαλιστα


  ::  Παρά το τίποτα καλό και αυτό. Α4 νομίζω είναι αρκετό.

 ::  Αυρίο 900-1700 μπορεί να περάσει κάποιος από το Priveshop - Κεφαλληνίας 64 να πάρει κάποια υλικά για την έκθεση? 
Ο gadgetakias παρέχει για τις ανάγκες τις έκθεσης μία ip camera και ένα switch.

 ::  Ο jabarlee ετοίμασε το mediaPC, λείπει μόνο capture κάρτα. Έχει κάποιος διαθέσιμη? Διαφορετικά ας αγοράσουμε μία με τις προδιαγραφές που θα δώσει ο Jabarlee. Θα είναι στην έδρα σήμερα το απόγευμα.

----------


## Tenorism

Παρασκευή από 11.00 μέχρι και 3.00 μ.μ. θα μπορώ να βρίσκομαι εγώ στο περίπτερο. Αλλά θα πρέπει κάποιος να έρθει εκεί στις 3 να με αντικαταστήσει.

----------


## nkladakis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambros_G
> 
> Νικητα, αν τα θελουμε σε απλο χαρτι μπορω και εγω να τα βγαλω αμεσα και σε Α3 μαλιστα 
> 
> 
>   Παρά το τίποτα καλό και αυτό. Α4 νομίζω είναι αρκετό.
> 
>  Αυρίο 900-1700 μπορεί να περάσει κάποιος από το Priveshop - Κεφαλληνίας 64 να πάρει κάποια υλικά για την έκθεση? 
> Ο gadgetakias παρέχει για τις ανάγκες τις έκθεσης μία ip camera και ένα switch.
> ...


εχω μια miro dc 20.
Κανει?

----------


## ngia

::  To setup για demo θα είναι pc, ip camera , ip phone με true ip ή 10άρες, wrap me awmn ip και σύνδεση στο awmn, όλα πάνω σε ένα switch.
Θέλει λίγο σκέψη πως θα τα σετάρουμε.

 ::  Βάρδιες:
dti Παρασκευή 18:00-20:00 (κλείσιμο), Κυριακή 15:00-17:00 
Socrates
Tarantula Παρασκευή, Σάββατο 12:00-18:00
Tenorism Παρασκευή 11:00-15:00
Jungle Traveller

----------


## MerNion

> Αυρίο 900-1700 μπορεί να περάσει κάποιος από το Priveshop - Κεφαλληνίας 64 να πάρει κάποια υλικά για την έκθεση? 
> Ο gadgetakias παρέχει για τις ανάγκες τις έκθεσης μία ip camera και ένα switch.


Μπορώ να πάω εγώ.. θα είμαι στο κέντρο αλλά δεν ξέρω πότε ακριβώς θα έρθω στην έκθεση.. αν είναι μετά να βρεθώ με κάποιον που θα πάει να του τα δώσω να τα φέρει

----------


## jungle traveller

Εγω μπορω πρωινες ωρες.Τωρα για μερα φανταζομαι παρασκευη.

----------


## Winner

> Ο jabarlee ετοίμασε το mediaPC, λείπει μόνο capture κάρτα. Έχει κάποιος διαθέσιμη? Διαφορετικά ας αγοράσουμε μία με τις προδιαγραφές που θα δώσει ο Jabarlee. Θα είναι στην έδρα σήμερα το απόγευμα.


Έχω κι εγώ μια κάρτα TV που έχει και video-in με το κλασικό Bt878 chipset. Αν μας κάνει μπορώ να την κάνω δωρεά στο σύλλογο.

EDIT:
Έχει και ο enaon μια με το 848.

----------


## jungle traveller

Εγω μπορω να ειμαι 12:00 με 15:00 την παρασκευη οπως επισης και το σαββατο τις ιδιες ωρες.

----------


## wiresounds

Μπορώ να έρθω την Παρασκευή από τις 15:30 μέχρι το κλείσιμο.

----------


## wiresounds

Κάτι ακόμα.

Όσοι έρθετε είτε σαν επισκέπτες είτε για να καθίσετε στο περίπτερο και έχετε *μπλουζάκια και καπελάκια* του AWMN, *παρακαλείστε να τα φοράτε*. Έτσι και αλλιώς εγώ πάντα το κάνω σε συναντήσεις του AWMN.

Κλαδααάκη τα μπλουζάκια και καπελάκια που είναι ;

----------


## Belibem

εγώ μπορώ Παρασκευή όλη την μέρα

----------


## petzi

Αλήθεια, κατά τη διαρκεια της έκθεσης θα υπάρχει η δυνατότητα, κάποιες τουλάχιστον ώρες, να εγγράφεται κανείς μέλος του Συλλόγου ή να πληρώνει τη συνδρομή του? 
Είναι ευκαιρία καθώς, από ό,τι φαίνεται, θα περάσουν όλοι οι awmnιτες.....

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16894&highlight=

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

> Βάρδιες:
> dti Παρασκευή 18:00-20:00 (κλείσιμο), Κυριακή 15:00-17:00 
> Socrates
> Tarantula Παρασκευή, Σάββατο 12:00-18:00
> Tenorism Παρασκευή 11:00-15:00
> Jungle Traveller


To 12:00-18:00,που αναφέρω και για τις 2 μέρες,είναι περισσότερο "ενδεικτικό".Όπως είχα ξαναπεί,οι ώρες που θα κάτσω θα είναι περισσότερες και πιθανότατα θα έρχομαι νωρίτερα το πρωί...Αλλά το στάνταρ είναι αυτές...


Επίσης,ας μου φέρει κάποιος μια μπλουζίτσα με το logo του δικτύου(large θα μου είναι καλό πιστεύω),γιατί δεν έχω...Καπελάκι δε θέλω,γιατί με το gel δε θα βγει ωραίο αποτέλεσμα...  :: 


Υ.Γ. Κυριακή δεν μπορώ,γιατί το Σάββατο έχει γενέθλια το έτερον ήμισυ...  ::  Προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων...

----------


## andreas

Παρασκευη μεσημερι-απογευμα θα περασω και εγω...

----------


## argi

Το link με Comdex είναι γεγονός...

Σηκωθηκε a με IP 10.66.180.65. Όποιος κάνει θέλει δοκιμές...
Κλειδωμένο στα 54, με -49 σήμα...

Παρόντες ήταν κατά σειρά εμφανίσεως
Alex-23, nodas, argi, ngia, RF, trendy, dti, winner, nikpet...

Επίσης σηκώθηκε εξωτερικό ΑΡ (SSID: awmn-comdex) (omni 7db), που καλύπτει καλά και τον εσωτερικό χώρο της έκθεσης

@rg!

----------


## Ataraxos

Well done!



```
Tracing route to 10.66.180.65 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.ataraxos.awmn [10.44.187.65]
  2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-ataraxos.nikpet.awmn [10.44.187.82]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-nikpet.ernest0x.awmn [10.30.40.85]
  4     1 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-ernest0x.level1.awmn [10.37.62.18]
  5     4 ms     4 ms     5 ms  gw-level1.antonisst.awmn [10.29.78.18]
  6     5 ms     9 ms    10 ms  10.34.62.65
  7     6 ms     8 ms     5 ms  bridge-wrap1.dti.awmn [10.37.56.241]
  8    27 ms    25 ms    29 ms  gw-dti.nvak.awmn [10.14.145.100]
  9    38 ms    51 ms     8 ms  gw-nvak.rf.awmn [10.14.145.166]
 10    60 ms     9 ms    10 ms  gw-rf.jchr.awmn [10.14.148.227]
 11   115 ms    31 ms    13 ms  gw-jchr.donalt.awmn [10.66.180.254]
 12    26 ms    12 ms    56 ms  10.66.180.65
```

ps lambros_G ξέρεις τίτλο για το τραγούδι που παίζει στο video ;  ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

```
Pinging 10.66.180.65 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 10.66.180.65: bytes=32 time=21ms TTL=55
Reply from 10.66.180.65: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=55
Reply from 10.66.180.65: bytes=32 time=38ms TTL=55
Reply from 10.66.180.65: bytes=32 time=37ms TTL=55
```



```
Tracing route to 10.66.180.65 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.2.26.1
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-tarantula.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.233]
  3     2 ms     1 ms     2 ms  gw-lan-shiba.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.5]
  4     8 ms     5 ms     3 ms  gw-ngia.bliz.awmn [10.26.122.250]
  5    21 ms     8 ms     9 ms  10.2.13.161
  6    26 ms    16 ms    25 ms  gw-bliz.nvak.awmn [10.2.13.110]
  7    37 ms    24 ms    12 ms  gw-nvak.rf.awmn [10.14.145.166]
  8     8 ms    20 ms    11 ms  gw-RF.jchr.awmn [10.14.148.227]
  9    23 ms    44 ms    30 ms  gw-jchr.donalt.awmn [10.66.180.254]
 10    71 ms    25 ms   121 ms  10.66.180.65

Trace complete.
```


Πολύ ωραία παιδιά!Πολλά μπράβο σε όλους!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  


Υ.Γ. Υπόψη ότι δεν έχω σωστό routing ακόμη(δεν έχει επανέλθει το link με Vigor),οπότε ίσως από τη θέση μου να μπορούσαν να επιτευχθούν καλύτερα pings...

----------


## alex-23

ειμαι πτωμα αλλα τελικα παρα τα μεγαλα εμποδια βγηκε  ::   ::   ::

----------


## lambros_G

> ps lambros_G ξέρεις τίτλο για το τραγούδι που παίζει στο video ;


Way Out West - Mindcircus (Gabriel & Dresden Remix)  :: 

Μπραβο παιδια,πιστευω πως θα πανε ολα σουπερ  ::

----------


## argi

Το link της Comdex θα είναι down γιατί μαζέψαμε για σήμερα και δεν υπήρχε μόνιμο ρευμα στο περίπτερο...

Ραντεβού αυριο στις 15:00 για τις λοιπές εργασίες...

@rg!

----------


## cirrus

Κάποιος που θα είναι αύριο εκεί να μου στείλει το τηλέφωνο του σε pm γιατί παίζει να έρθω και εγώ αν προλάβω.

----------


## dimitriss

αν δε βρήκατε wrt έχω ένα που κάθετε να του βάλει ο ifaistos * 

call me
6948006701

----------


## trendy

Θα έρθω κι εγώ αύριο κατά τις 3.
Επίσης την Παρασκευή θα μπορώ να είμαι στην έκθεση από το άνοιγμα στις 11:00 μέχρι το απόγευμα  ::

----------


## mojiro

η Comdex μπηκε στο Nagios
βαλτε και κανε ομορφο Reverse domain στις Ip's και θα ειμαστε κουκλοι  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Να φερω ενα PC με FreeSpot demo?

Έχω και ένα MAXRAD 13dB που κάθετε… έχει κανείς λίγο έτυμο aircom ntype – rsma? ή whatever...

Καλή φάση θα είναι να καλύψουμε και μέσα ένα μέρος της έκθεσης για όποιον θέλει να συνδεθεί…  ::

----------


## gadgetakias

> Καλή φάση θα είναι να καλύψουμε και μέσα ένα μέρος της έκθεσης για όποιον θέλει να συνδεθεί…


ΔΕΝ φαντάζεσαι τι WiFi θα παίζει στην έκθεση σε διάφορα περίπτερα..
Οι επισκέπτες θα φωσφορίζουν..  ::

----------


## acoul

> Παρόντες ήταν κατά σειρά εμφανίσεως
> Alex-23, nodas, argi, ngia, RF, trendy, dti, winner, nikpet...


Είχατε τους καλύτερους commandos !!! Αυτό έλειπε να μην έβγαινε το link και με αυτή την ποιότητα !! Εύγε !!

----------


## NetTraptor

Ξέρω… Και ένα ακόμα να συμπληρώσει το Puzzle why not!

----------


## argi

> Είχατε τους καλύτερους commandos !!! Αυτό έλειπε να μην έβγαινε το link και με αυτή την ποιότητα !! Εύγε !!


Noda, alex δεν ανεβαζετε και καμια φωτο?

(Alex κατέβα παιδάκι μου από το κάγκελο... με τρομάζεις...!)
@rg!

----------


## lambros_G

Εχω βγαλει καμια 20ρια εκτυπωσεις σε Α4,παιζει να βρεθω με καποιον να τα δωσω για να τυχοκοληθουν εως αυριο στο περιπτερο? Γιατι δε με βλεπω να επισκεπτομαι την Comdex αυριο...

pm me please

----------


## dti

> Να φερω ενα PC με FreeSpot demo?
> 
> Έχω και ένα MAXRAD 13dB που κάθετε… έχει κανείς λίγο έτυμο aircom ntype – rsma? ή whatever...
> 
> Καλή φάση θα είναι να καλύψουμε και μέσα ένα μέρος της έκθεσης για όποιον θέλει να συνδεθεί…


Φέρε το, θα φέρω κι εγώ το καλώδιο.

----------


## nodas

Φωτογραφιες

----------


## nodas

Φωτογραφιες 2

----------


## jchr

τελικα ισχυει για σημερα στις 15:00 να περασω καμια βολτα??

----------


## dti

Νομίζω πως ναι, κάτι τέτοιο είχε αναφέρει ο argi χθες.

----------


## argi

To 15:00-15:30 είναι εγκυρο... θα είμαι εγώ εκεί (ελπίζωντας να μην εχει πλυμμηρίσει ο δρόμος μέχρι εκεί...)

@rg!

----------


## Diamantis

> η Comdex μπηκε στο Nagios
> βαλτε και κανε ομορφο Reverse domain στις Ip's και θα ειμαστε κουκλοι


To απόγευμα που θα πάω σπίτι θα το φτιάξω

----------


## NetTraptor

Μπορώ να έχω λίγα settings από IP, subnet… blabla… Να το προμαγειρέψω… μην κάνουμε προσπάθειες εκεί… plug and pray…  ::

----------


## MerNion

Θα περάσω και εγώ κατά τις 5 να φέρω τα πράγματα που πήραμε με τον Ζαχαρία από την εδρα (projector, πανι projectora, media pc, 2 ΑP (ενα linksys και ενα που δεν είδα τι ειναι), κατι pcmcia, κατι pci wireless, μπαλαντέζα, πολύμπριζο, τα πράγματα από το priveshop (ip camera, switch), 2 καρέκλες, ηχεία....). Αν είναι θα σας κάνω ένα τηλέφωνο να κατέβει κάποιος να βοηθήσει στο κουβάλημα από το parking μεχρι το περίπτερο.

----------


## Winner

> Μπορώ να έχω λίγα settings από IP, subnet… blabla… Να το προμαγειρέψω… μην κάνουμε προσπάθειες εκεί… plug and pray…


Να το δούμε μαζί εκεί; Έχουμε ήδη αρχίσει να οργανώνουμε το subneting με υποστήριξη roaming από 2 aps.  ::

----------


## dti

> Θα περάσω και εγώ κατά τις 5 να φέρω τα πράγματα που πήραμε με τον Ζαχαρία από την εδρα (projector, πανι projectora, media pc, 2 ΑP (ενα linksys και ενα που δεν είδα τι ειναι), κατι pcmcia, κατι pci wireless, μπαλαντέζα, πολύμπριζο, τα πράγματα από το priveshop (ip camera, switch), 2 καρέκλες, ηχεία....). *Αν είναι θα σας κάνω ένα τηλέφωνο να κατέβει κάποιος να βοηθήσει στο κουβάλημα από το parking μεχρι το περίπτερο*.


Αν έλθεις στο τέλος του κτιρίου της comdex (πολύ κοντά στον κόμβο 14 της Αττικής Οδού), το περίπτερό μας είναι μια ανάσα από κει. Θα δεις εξάλλου τον ιστό με το πιατάκι και την omni που είναι εγκατεστημένα εξωτερικά του χώρου του περιπτέρου μας στα 50 μ. περίπου.

----------


## enaon

Παιδία όποιος έχει asterisk από βόρεια, isdn και msn ελεύθερο και θέλει, ας δρομολογήσει τα εισερχόμενα από κάποιο νούμερο προς το 12891, το οποίο θα είναι το εσωτερικό στην έκθεση, και ας το πει εδώ να τα μαζέψουμε
Θα λειτουργεί από σήμερα το βράδυ το 

2106985135

----------


## argi

To voip λειτουργεί ήδη στο 12891... Αν και έχουμε κατι προβληματάκια με το link... 

@rg!

----------


## Winner

Έρχονται ενισχύσεις.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## MerNion

Παιδιά δεν μας λέτε που έχουν μείνει οι εργασίες στο περίπτερο να ξέρουνε οι πρωινοί τι τους περιμένει;

Ρυθμίσεις ip/subnet/gateway... εχει AP με DHCP? Range?
VOIP εχουμε? Σταθερό; Με την dsl τι έγινε; Την έφεραν? Που πάει; Εχουμε κάποιον router?
Η κάμερα μπήκε; Σε τι IP?
Με τον projector τι έγινε? Toν βολέψατε;
Ο,τι άλλο ξέχασα....

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Εγώ το νωρίτερο που μπορώ να είμαι εκεί είναι 11:30(αν δεν παίζει πολύ κίνηση).Αν προλάβω και εγώ τις εργασίες,θα βάλω και δύο χεράκια...  ::  

Να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο...Σχετικά με το parking στην έκθεση έγινε τίποτα ή το αφήσαμε;

A!Και θυμίζω πάλι ότι δεν έχω μπλουζάκι...Θα είναι λίγο βλακεία να είμαι 2 μέρες στο περίπτερο χωρίς μπλουζάκι...

----------


## nikpet

> Παιδιά δεν μας λέτε που έχουν μείνει οι εργασίες στο περίπτερο να ξέρουνε οι πρωινοί τι τους περιμένει;
> 
> Ρυθμίσεις ip/subnet/gateway... εχει AP με DHCP? Range?
> VOIP εχουμε? Σταθερό; Με την dsl τι έγινε; Την έφεραν? Που πάει; Εχουμε κάποιον router?
> Η κάμερα μπήκε; Σε τι IP?
> Με τον projector τι έγινε? Toν βολέψατε;
> Ο,τι άλλο ξέχασα....


Το AP τρέχει dhcp. (Range δε θυμάμαι)
Voip έχουμε... Τουλάχιστον όταν έφυγα από εκεί κατά τις 12 έπαιζε κανονικά...

Την dsl την φεραν κατά τις 10 το βράδυ...
Την έχουμε ήδη σετάρει...

Η κάμερα έμπαινε την στιγμή που έφευγα μαζί με τον Δαμιανό...

Είχαν μείνει ο pv, o enaon, o winner, o alex-23, o nettraptor και o cirrus...

Με τον Projectοr όλα ok...
1.30 ώρα μας έφαγε μέχρι να βρούμε τελικά το ιδανικότερο setup...

Τα φυλλάδια Ok...

Αύριο θα πάμε στην ΕΘΕΜ να πάρουμε κάποια επιπλέον πράγματα που χρειαζόμαστε... Αυτά...

Τι άλλο;  :: 

Πάμε για ύπνο τώρα... Αύριο πάλι!  ::

----------


## MerNion

Το γενικότερο στήσιμο της έκθεσης σε τι φάση ήταν όταν φύγατε?? Οταν πέρασα εγώ για να αφήσω τα πράγματα κατά τις 6 ήταν λες και η έκθεση θα ξεκίναγε σε 3-4 μέρες... Εβαφαν, κάρφωναν, έβαζαν ρεύματα, άλλοι δεν είχαν αποφασίσει ακόμα για την διαρύθμιση των περιπτέρων τους, κλπ κλπ  :: 

Εγώ πάντως θα πάω το πρωί (ελπίζω να είμαι εκεί κατά τις 11). Τελικά που παρκάρουμε εμείς (στο parking που είναι απέναντι ή σε αυτό που έχει έναν φύλακα και μπήκαμε σήμερα ::  και σαν τι μπαίνουμε; Εκθέτες ή επισκέπτες;

----------


## nikpet

> Το γενικότερο στήσιμο της έκθεσης σε τι φάση ήταν όταν φύγατε?? Οταν πέρασα εγώ για να αφήσω τα πράγματα κατά τις 6 ήταν λες και η έκθεση θα ξεκίναγε σε 3-4 μέρες... Εβαφαν, κάρφωναν, έβαζαν ρεύματα, άλλοι δεν είχαν αποφασίσει ακόμα για την διαρύθμιση των περιπτέρων τους, κλπ κλπ 
> 
> Εγώ πάντως θα πάω το πρωί (ελπίζω να είμαι εκεί κατά τις 11). Τελικά που παρκάρουμε εμείς (στο parking που είναι απέναντι ή σε αυτό που έχει έναν φύλακα και μπήκαμε σήμερα και σαν τι μπαίνουμε; Εκθέτες ή επισκέπτες;


Ακόμα έτσι ήταν!!  ::   ::  

Ο radio dj ακόμα έβαφε να φανταστείς!!  ::  

Αν δεν έχεις καρτελάκι εκθέτη, δεν μπορείς να παρκάρεις στο parking για τους "εκθέτες"...

----------


## MerNion

> Ακόμα έτσι ήταν!!   
> 
> Ο radio dj ακόμα έβαφε να φανταστείς!!  
> 
> Αν δεν έχεις καρτελάκι εκθέτη, δεν μπορείς να παρκάρεις στο parking για τους "εκθέτες"...


Α καλά... και στι 6 έβαφε τα πορτοκαλί του ακόμα..  :: 

Που θα βρούμε τέτοιο καρτελάκι;

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

To καρτελάκι που θα το βρούμε ρε παιδιά;;;;  ::

----------


## nikpet

Έχουν μείνει μερικά στο περίπτερό μας...

Αν και τα περισσότερα από αυτά είναι κρατημένα, έχουν περισσέψει κάτι λίγα...  ::

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

> Έχουν μείνει μερικά στο περίπτερό μας...
> 
> Αν και τα περισσότερα από αυτά είναι κρατημένα, έχουν περισσέψει κάτι λίγα...


Πώς θα γίνει αύριο να μου φέρει κάποιος έξω ένα καρτελάκι;Ας μου στείλει κάποιος που θα είναι στο περίπτερο πριν τις 11:30 το κιν του σε πμ,να τον πάρω όταν φτάσω,να βγει μια στιγμούλα έξω να μου το δώσει...Θα ήμουν παραπάνω από υπόχρεος...  ::  

Υ.Γ. Κερνάω καφέ όποιον το κάνει...  ::

----------


## MerNion

Εγώ θα πάω από τις 11, οπότε θα είμαι ήδη εκεί.. Επειδή εγώ δεν έχω καρτελάκι, θα κλαφτώ λίγο στον securita που είναι στην μπάρα, οτι το έχω μέσα στο περίπτερο και θα του το φέρω κλπ κλπ οπότε check τα pm σου για να με πάρεις όταν φτάνεις.

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

> Εγώ θα πάω από τις 11, οπότε θα είμαι ήδη εκεί.. Επειδή εγώ δεν έχω καρτελάκι, θα κλαφτώ λίγο στον securita που είναι στην μπάρα, οτι το έχω μέσα στο περίπτερο και θα του το φέρω κλπ κλπ οπότε check τα pm σου για να με πάρεις όταν φτάνεις.


Thnx Mernion!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::  


Y.Γ. Σε βλέπω να πίνεις καφεδάκι αύριο κατά τις 12...  ::   ::

----------


## cirrus

> Το AP τρέχει dhcp. (Range δε θυμάμαι)


10.66.180.80-120 δίνει το dhcp (Αν θυμάμαι καλά)



> Voip έχουμε... Τουλάχιστον όταν έφυγα από εκεί κατά τις 12 έπαιζε κανονικά...


Voip: 12891
και αν δεν κάνω λάθος δουλεύει και το 2106985135 που χτυπάει στο voip.



> Την dsl την φεραν κατά τις 10 το βράδυ...
> Την έχουμε ήδη σετάρει...


Το ίντερνετ δουλεύει με 2.5 mbit (σε bw test)
Το ip μας είναι 62.1.43.249. Ζητήσαμε να μας ανοίξουνε και μερικές πόρτες στο firewall για να μπορούνε να βλέπουνε και stream από την camera και όσοι δεν είναι συνδεδεμένοι στο δίκτυο.



> Η κάμερα έμπαινε την στιγμή που έφευγα μαζί με τον Δαμιανό...


Το ip της cameraς είναι 10.66.180.77 μπορείτε να κόβετε κίνηση από αύριο.

Το μόνο που απομένει ουσιαστικά είναι να σταθεροποιηθεί το λινκ jchr-donalt το οποίο δυστυχώς μας κάνει κόλπα.
Εγώ θα έρθω αύριο κατά τις 5-7 (αχ αυτός ο στρατός τι μου έχει κάνει :: )

----------


## MerNion

> Το μόνο που απομένει ουσιαστικά είναι να σταθεροποιηθεί το λινκ jchr-donalt το οποίο δυστυχώς μας κάνει κόλπα.


Εμπρός τα κομμάντα του awmn να το φτιάξουμε και αυτό για να βγαίνουμε σωστά μέχρι την έκθεση!!

----------


## donalt

To link είναι οκ ελπίζω όλα να πανε καλά καλή συνέχεια
Φιλικά 
Βασίλης

----------


## Winner

Για τους πρωινούς.
Το soekris έχει αποσυνθεθεί και είναι μέσα στο συρτάρι.
Στην πόρτα 0 βάζετε κάποιο καλώδιο που πέφτει πάνω στο switch (υπάρχουν παρατημένα εκεί πάνω θα τα βρείτε).
Στην πόρτα 1 βάζετε το utp που έχει ένα άσπρο ταμπελάκι πάνω και είναι το internet.
Κανονικά έτσι θα βλέπετε και awmn και internet.
Παίζει dhcp και ενσύρματα και ασύρματα (άλλωστε και τα δύο είναι στο ίδιο subnet). Αν ψάχνετε την κεραία του ap μας είναι απέξω και πιάνει μια χαρά μέσα σε όλη την έκθεση.  ::  Αύριο θα μπει κι ένα linksys μέσα.

Αν δεν βρίσκετε κάτι ξυπνήστε με, δεν πειράζει...  ::

----------


## alex-23

θελουμε μια βιτρινα για να βαλουμε τα εκθεματα 
που θα βρουμε??

----------


## socrates

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στα παιδιά για την όλη προσπάθεια!
Εγώ κόλησα στο γραφείο αυτές τις ημέρες και επέστρεφα μετά τις 9!
Δεν με βλέπω ούτε σημερα να καταφέρνω να έρθω.

Σάββατο και Κυριακή θα έρθω να βοηθήσω στο blah blah περί δικτύου! !  ::

----------


## acoul

Ετοιμάζω 2 Live-CD WiFi oriented: Troppix & Whax, 2 USB Live pen drives: Slax & DSL, το latest voyage-ozonet branding και αν προλάβω το openwrt-ozonet branding για asus κλπ. Θα ανέβω κατα τις 16:00 χρειαζόμαστε κάτι άλλο?

----------


## MerNion

Φεύγω για την έκθεση... Το επόμενο post θα είναι απο εκεί  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στα παιδιά για την όλη προσπάθεια!
> Εγώ κόλησα στο γραφείο αυτές τις ημέρες και επέστρεφα μετά τις 9!
> Δεν με βλέπω ούτε σημερα να καταφέρνω να έρθω.
> 
> Σάββατο και Κυριακή θα έρθω να βοηθήσω στο blah blah περί δικτύου! !


Άστα αυτά ρε… το καλύτερο πεινιρλι είναι στις 4am…  ::   ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

nettraptor τελικα πηγες δουλεια??? να δω πως θα αντεξουμε


mernion στο περιπτερο εχει μια κουτα με φυλλαδια δυπλοστε τα στην μεση και να τα δινετε στον κοσμο  :: 

winner τι ip εχει η καμερα??

----------


## MerNion

Καλημέρα από την εκθεση!

http://10.66.180.77/ << Camera

Δοκιμάστε να μας καλέσετε voip καποιος στο 12891

επίσης είμαι στο wireless irc οποιος θέλει κάτι...

----------


## netsailor

Μια χαρά δουλεύει και η κάμερα και το voip. Συγχαρητήρια σε όσους ασχολήθηκαν με την εγκατάσταση.

----------


## CyberFreak

Η καμερούλα είναι τέλεια  :: 

Σου την ζάλισα λίγο  ::

----------


## jchr

απο Ιντερνετ με πια IP παιζουμε???

----------


## MerNion

Εχουμε και λέμε.. μαζεμένα:

Τηλέφωνα:
VOIP: 12891
Σταθερό: 2106985135

Live Camera:
Wireless: http://10.66.180.77
Internet: http://62.1.43.249

----------


## lambros_G

> Προς το παρόν η ip είναι 62.1.43.249


Δεν βλεπω να δουλευει...  ::

----------


## wiresounds

> Internetika η κάμερα θα δουλέψει αν κάνουμε κάποια πατένα. Προς το παρόν η ip είναι 62.1.43.249


Κάνει ping αλλά δεν ανοίγει καμιά σελίδα

----------


## gadgetakias

Για την κάμερα, δρομολογίστε από τον router που έχετε εκεί μία άλλη πόρτα.

Πχ. την 81. Δηλώστε την πόρτα και στην κάμερα και στον router και θα είμαστε οκ.

Αν θέλετε κάτι μου λέτε, αλλιώς την φτιάχνω το απόγευμα που θα περάσω.

----------


## MerNion

υπομονή λίγο μέχρι να γίνει το nat

----------


## MerNion

> Τελικά εκτύπωση σε μεγάλο μέγεθος του χάρτη από το nagios κάναμε; Γενικά θέλουμε και κάτι ακόμα για τους τοίχους γιατί ο ένας (ο μεγάλος) είναι άδειος...


κλαδάκη τις εκτυπώσεις!!!  :: 

edit... και κανα τασάκι να φέρει κάποιος  ::

----------


## MerNion

Παίζει και η κάμερα από το Internet.. http://62.1.43.249

----------


## wiresounds

> Παίζει και η κάμερα από το Internet.. http://62.1.43.249


Βλέπω το control panel αλλά όχι εικόνα.

----------


## NetTraptor

Εχπλορερ ….!~!~!~! Έχει Μ πεγκ 4 πλαγκ ιν…

----------


## socrates

Μονο με ΙΕ... θέλει activeX

----------


## MerNion

Σωτήρη γιατί δεν μπορούμε να πάρουμε τηλ από εδώ και μόνο μας πέρνετε;

----------


## NetTraptor

firewallia... case...  ::

----------


## wiresounds

> Μονο με ΙΕ... θέλει activeX


eee ναι, Firefox είχα. Τώρα με ΙΕ κάνει time out.

----------


## socrates

> Σωτήρη γιατί δεν μπορούμε να πάρουμε τηλ από εδώ και μόνο μας πέρνετε;


Για να μην χρεώνεστε βρε!!!!  ::

----------


## MerNion

φώτο από το περίπτερο (part 1)

----------


## MerNion

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MerNion
> 
> Σωτήρη γιατί δεν μπορούμε να πάρουμε τηλ από εδώ και μόνο μας πέρνετε;
> 
> 
> Για να μην χρεώνεστε βρε!!!!


Το βρήκαμε... θέλει να καλέσεις το "3" πριν το νούμερο VOIP... ;ppp κάποιος Σωτήρης δεν μας το είπε και δεν το ξέραμε αλλα να ναι καλά ο Αργύρης που το σκέφτηκε.. οπότε τώρα μπορούμε να καλούμε κι ολας

----------


## nvak

Έχετε προβλέψει για καμία μεγάλη foto απο οθόνη του wind ? 

Για την βιτρίνα αν θέλετε, μπορώ να φέρω ένα feeder αλουμινίου ( τα παλιά ) και την αλουμινιένια σχισμοκεραία. 
Από τα καινούργια feeder δεν έχω κανένα. Μπορώ όμως να φέρω ένα σε μορφή κιτ (κομμάτια). 
Ο Donald έχει ένα Yagi feeder 2,4 που μπορεί επίσης να το φέρει. 
Έχω και μία σιδερένια 29αρα grid 5,8.

----------


## sotirisk

Ωραίο το περίπτερο, μπράβο σε όσους το οργάνωσαν  :: 

Πέρασα κι εγώ το πρωί  ::  

Μια παρατηρησούλα μόνο:

Οι περισσότεροι θέλουν να βλέπουν και ένα wind (εννοώ από τα μη μέλη) οπότε θα έπρεπε να παίζει σε αρκετά pc το wind. (τουλάχιστον το πρωί υπήρχε 1 pc μόνο).

Από το υπόγειο (στο περίπτερο του hellug) που έκανα ένα πολύ χύμα scan (με μια prism2.5 χωρίς pigtails και εξωτερικές κεραίες) δεν έπιασα την omni, μάλλον λόγω των πολλών ασύρματων δικτύων που παίζουν at the moment στην έκθεση.

----------


## ngia

> Από το υπόγειο (στο περίπτερο του hellug) που έκανα ένα πολύ χύμα scan (με μια prism2.5 χωρίς pigtails και εξωτερικές κεραίες) δεν έπιασα την omni, μάλλον λόγω των πολλών ασύρματων δικτύων που παίζουν at the moment στην έκθεση.


Υπάρχει πλέον ένα εσωτερικό και ένα εξωτερικό, στο ίδιο υποδίκτυο με τον ίδιο dhcp , δοκιμάστηκε μάλιστα roaming από το ένα στο άλλο (winner, nikpet). Υπάρχει και ένα τρίτο AP (acoul ) πάνω σε laptop με ένα ιδιόρυθμό setup.

Ωραία πέρασε η πρώτη μέρα, ο πολύς κόσμος άρχισε να έρχετε από το απόγευμα. 
Το περίπτερο μας έχει πλέον αφίσες, φυλλάδια, ήχο, video, λογότυπα, εκθέματα, voip, camera, inet, awmn, υπολογιστές, βιτρίνες και γενικά ότι χρειάζεται. Τα παραπάνω γίνανε ουσιαστικά μέσα σε μια μέρα και αφού κάποιοι έδωσαν τον εαυτό τους για να τα ετοιμάσουν.

Η συμμετοχή από μέλη ήταν επίσης ικανοποιητική (για πρώτη φορά σε έκθεση) και το περίπτερο μας ήταν κατά γενική ομολογία το πιο ζωντανό.
Όσοι παρευρέθηκαν νομίζω πέρασαν καλά αφού υπήρχε άφθονος τζερτζελές, ωραίο κλίμα, καλή παρέα. Νομίζω το δέσιμο που δημιουργείτε από τη συμμετοχή σε μια τέτοια όμορφη εκδήλωση ήταν αισθητό.

Αύριο θα έχει λογικά τη μεγαλύτερη συμμετοχή ή έκθεση και θα περάσουμε ακόμα καλύτερα (μάλλον θα κλείσουμε εντελώς το διάδρομο). Θα χρειαστούν μάλλον περισσότεροι που να μιλούν στους επισκέπτες.
Η έκθεση ξεκινά το πρωϊ στις 11:00.

----------


## papashark

> Ωραία πέρασε η πρώτη μέρα, ο πολύς κόσμος άρχισε να έρχετε από το απόγευμα.


Ωραία πέρασε και χωρίς παρατράγουδα, εγώ σταυροχτυπιόμουν διαρκώς και όλα τα μέλη ήταν αρκετά ευγενικά για να με φτύνουν μην μου ξανακάτσει.

----------


## Winner

> δοκιμάστηκε μάλιστα roaming από το ένα στο άλλο (winner, nikpet).


winner, cirrus είναι το σωστό (έτσι για τα credits)  ::  

Με τον nikpet και τον oddy σκιστήκαμε σήμερα να φέρουμε να φέρουμε ένα κάρο πράγματα από την λέσχη.

Γενικά πολύ ζωντανό περίπτερο καλύτερο από κάθε άλλη φορά.
Η οργάνωσή μας αρχίζει και αυξάνεται αισθητά.

Πιστεύω το Σαββατοκύριακο θα γίνει Ο ΧΑΜΟΣ. Πραγματικά δεν θα χωράμε να περάσουμε.

----------


## MerNion

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> Ωραία πέρασε η πρώτη μέρα, ο πολύς κόσμος άρχισε να έρχετε από το απόγευμα.
> 
> 
> Ωραία πέρασε και χωρίς παρατράγουδα, εγώ σταυροχτυπιόμουν διαρκώς και όλα τα μέλη ήταν αρκετά ευγενικά για να με φτύνουν μην μου ξανακάτσει.


Πέρασες από την έκθεση σήμερα;

----------


## papashark

Πέρασα χθες αργά, για σήμερα δεν το βλέπω, ελπίζω αύριο απογευματάκι.

----------


## alex-23

τωρα ειμαι στο περιπτερο και διπλα μου ειναι ο winner και με πριζει .
!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Επειδή 2 μέρες που είμαι εδώ,έχει περάσει αρκετός κόσμος,καλό θα ήταν να μπει κάποια επιλογή(ένα checkbox :: ,όταν γράφονται,για το αν έμαθαν και ενημερώθηκαν σχετικά με το δίκτυο από την Comdex.Να πάρουμε μια "εικόνα" για τη λειτουργία του περιπτέρου και του κατά πόσο βοήθησε στην προώθηση και επέκταση του δικτύου...

Ανεξάρτητα αυτού,το περίπτερο έχει συνέχεια αρκετό ως πολύ κόσμο,και αυτό χωρίς να έχουμε "πιπινάκια" να χαμογελάνε...  ::

----------


## apoikos

Μόλις γύρισα και εγώ. Τί αρκετό έως πολύ κόσμο; Παρά τη θέση στην οποία βρίσκεται έχει περισσότερο κόσμο από το 99% των περιπτέρων  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Χαιρετίσματα σε Σωκράτη, Vigor , Mernion που μπο΄ρεσα να διακρίνω μόλις απο την κάμερα, εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία στην 'εκθεση!

----------


## m0bius

Πολύ ωραία ήταν όλα. Πολύς κόσμος και καλή διάθεση! Άντε και του χρόνου  ::

----------


## dti

Το περίπτερό μας είχε απίστευτη κοσμοσυρροή σήμερα! 
Παρά το φαρδύ διάδρομο μπροστά από το περίπτερο, καταφέραμε να τον κλείσουμε και να δημιουργήσουμε μποτιλιάρισμα για αρκετή ώρα!!!  :: 

Αν προχωρήσουν να συνδεθούν στο δίκτυο έστω και 2-3 στους 10 από αυτούς που ρώταγαν και ζητούσαν πληροφορίες, πολύ σύντομα προβλέπω οτι θα έχουμε υπερδιπλάσιους clients και στο μέλλον ακόμη περισσότερους backbone κόμβους.

----------


## costas43gr

Με μια λεξη Κοσμοσυρροη  ::   ::   ::  που λεει και ο dti. Σε καποια στιγμη δεν ξεραμε που να σταθουμε.
Πολυ μεγαλη επιτυχια η προβολη του AWMN στην εκθεση.  ::

----------


## alex-23

απο τον πολυ τον κοσμο τη επομενη εβδομαδα θα εχουμε ολα τα ap στο awmn γεματα  ::

----------


## ngia

φώτος..

----------


## alsafi

Τι μόνο αυτές? Εγώ όλο αστραπές έβλεπα  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Καμία Φώτο με την κοπελιά στο περίπτερο δεν υπάρχει?????  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## MerNion

Εχω αρκετές φώτο απλά τώρα γύρισα σπίτι.. θα τις ανεβάσω σε λίγο...

@lambrosk: Ααα και εσύ με την κάμερα ε? Φωτιά είχε πάρει σήμερα η κάμερα.... Κοίτα να γίνεις γρήγορα καλά να τα πούμε και απο κοντά

----------


## Vigor

Μα όλο δίπλα ήσουν στο περίπτερο του Radio DeeJay...

Ίσως θα έπρεπε και το δικό μας περίπτερο να έχει κι από ένα-δύο μοντέλα-κράχτες για να μην χρειάζεται να στεκόμαστε κοντά στο γειτονικό περίπτερο αλλά αντιθέτως οι άλλοι να θέλουν να έρθουν κοντά στο δικό μας  ::  

p.s. (όχι ότι τα έχουμε ανάγκη για να μαζέψουμε κι άλλο κόσμο - ήμασταν μακράν το πλέον επισκεφθέν περίπτερο...)  ::

----------


## racer

Τι ώρα πιάνετε δουλειά? Κάνουμε κανα streaming/voip με UK? Κάντε μου αναπάντητη (004 78 13924 987) εάν κάποιος πάει στο περίπτερο και δει αυτό το post να σας πάρω τελ στο σταθερό.

----------


## dti

More photos...

----------


## nikpet

..

----------


## nikpet

..

----------


## sokratis

Πέρασα προχθές και εχθές από το περίπτερο, πολύ καλή δουλειά, συγχαρητήρια σε όλους όσους ασχολήθηκαν. Χάρηκα ιδιαίτερα οταν είδα τον ngia να σπεύδει να με διαφωτίσει όταν με είδε να κοιτάω περίεργα το hardware που υπήρχε στημένο στο κέντρο του περιπτέρου. 

Ps. Jungle_traveller ακόμα περιμένω εκείνες τις photos απ'τον κόμβο σου  ::

----------


## alex-23

Πολλά μπράβο σε όσους βοηθήσαν στην έκθεση ο κάθε ένας με τον τρόπο του
Η έκθεση είχε μεγάλη επιτυχία 
Δώσαμε 1900 φυλλάδια σε ανθρώπους που ενδιαφέρονταν
Να φανταστείτε βρέθηκε νέος client στον παράδεισο Αμαρούσιου στα 200 μετρά από το σπίτι μου 

comdex τελος παμε για αλλα τωρα

----------


## Vigor

Aυλαία τέλος για την φετινή Comdex.

Μια πολύ ωραία παρουσία του ΑWMN, με την συμμετοχή πάρα πολλών μελών του δικτύου μας που μας τίμησαν με την παρουσία τους και ο καθένας βοήθησε με τον τρόπο του να κάνουμε γνωστό το σαράκι μας σε όλους όσους το βρήκαν ενδιαφέρον και σταμάτησαν στο περίπτερό μας να ρωτήσουν.

Αυτό το οποίο μου μένει σαν τελευταία πολύ όμορφη εικόνα είναι το αίσθημα συνεργασίας και φιλίας μεταξύ των μελών του δικτύου μας, όπου όλοι ανοικτόκαρδα εξηγούσαν σε όσους ήθελαν να μάθουν για μας.

Και μια ελπίδα/ιδέα για επέκταση της κάλυψης του δικτύου μας και σε απομακρυσμένες περιοχές της Αττικής, όπως στην Βάρκιζα π.χ.

Θυμάστε που πριν κάποιο διάστημα κάποιος φίλος από την Ανάβυσσο μας γνωστοποιούσε το ενδιαφέρον του για να συνδεθεί στο AWMN και μας φάνταζε κάπως? Ίσως η μέρα που θα δούμε να συμβαίνει και αυτό, να μην είναι πολύ μακριά.

Υπομονή, θέληση και καλή καρδιά είναι τα key ingredients...

Και εις ανώτερα παιδιά!

----------


## socrates

Ναι ναι ναι...

Ειδικά με τα φυλλάδια κάποια στιγμή δεν προλάβαινα να τα διπλώνω!
Χαίρομαι για την επιτυχία που είχε το περίπτερο μας αλλά περισσότερο χαίρομαι για την συμμετοχή και την συνεργασία όσων βοήθησαν.

----------


## Winner

Από τις καλύτερες παρουσίες που είχα δει ποτέ να έχουμε.

Πραγματικό πνεύμα συνεργασίας, όπως ακριβώς θα έπρεπε να είναι!

----------


## jchr

Μπραβο σε ολους ... ισως πρεπει απο αυτο το σημειο και μετα να συνεχισουμε ετσι...
με πνευμα συνεργασια, ομονιας , φιλιας , οπως αυτο που ειχαμε στην εκθεση..
και καλο θα ειναι την ιδια τακτικη να ακολουθησουμε στο forum.
Φιλικα

----------


## nvak

Μπράβο στους οργανωτές και όλους όσους αφιέρωσαν τον χρόνο τους για την επιτυχημένη παρουσία μας. 
Πιστεύω ότι πέρα απο την κούραση, η επαφή με τον κόσμο να τους γέμισε αισιοδοξία  ::  

Ας φροντίσουμε απο τώρα να έχουμε επαρκή αναμνηστικά να μοιράσουμε.
στην επόμενη έκθεση.

----------


## ayis

Πολύ επιτυχημένη η παρουσία του awmn στην έκθεση, μου άρεσε το κλίμα στο περίπτερο, καμία σχέση με την άσχημη εικόνα που βγαίνει προς τα έξω από το forum με τις καθημερινές προστριβές μεταξύ των μελών.

----------


## NetTraptor

Μπράβο παιδιά …. Πολύ καλή δουλειά… Original! Αυτό είναι το θέμα… Γι’ αυτό πήγε καλά … είχαμε παρουσία η οποία είχε να πει κάτι σε όλη την Αττική και πέρασε το σωστό μήνυμα στις μάζες! 
Πολύ χάρηκα που το ευχάριστο πνεύμα της κοινότητας μας πέρασε ακριβώς όπως έπρεπε να περάσει στον κόσμο… Παρέα, φιλία, κατασκευές, μουσική, κοινωνικότητα και τεχνολογία ΤΩΡΑ και περά από κάθε καλοντυμένο-καλοσερβιρισμένο πακέτο telco που απ’ έξω είναι κούκλα και από μέσα πανούκλα…

Έτσι… Μην απορείτε μερικοί γιατί λέμε ότι πρέπει να είμαστε παντού… ! Έχουμε να δήξουμε πολλά κοινωνικοπολιτικά και τεχνολογικά πρότυπα σε ανθρώπους που βρίσκονται σε λήθαργο!

Παντού υπάρχει άλλος ένας φίλος, άλλος ένας συνεργάτης, περισσότερη γνώση και τέλος περισσότερο έδαφος που θα κατακτήσουμε!

Το Σάββατο στα κρασιά μετά την comdex λέγαμε ότι μόνο λίγοι στην αρχή περιμένανε τέτοια εξέλιξη του awmn… η απόδειξη και επισφράγιση αυτού φαίνετε από την εικόνα και την έκταση που έχουμε σήμερα σαν κοινότητα, αλλά κυρίως και από την αποδοχή και αγάπη που ο απλoς κόσμος έδηξε για εμάς σε αυτή την έκθεση….

Νομίζω ότι σε εσάς οι νέοι σας χαμογέλασαν σας αφιέρωσαν την παρουσία αυτή και σας ευχαρίστησαν με τον καλύτερο τρόπο…  ::  

Αυτά για να τα έχετε όλοι στο νου σας πριν σκύψετε το κεφάλι και φάτε την επόμενη φάπα από τον οποιοδήποτε είτε μέσα είτε έξω από το δίκτυο… 

*ΜΠΡΑΒΟ*… Έμεινα έκθαμβος… φανήκαν πραγματικά ποιοι είναι, τι είναι και πόσο είναι κάποιοι που πάνε το δίκτυο μας μπροστά… δεν έχω λόγια… είσαστε όλα τα λεφτά!  ::  

Πάμε γερά!  ::

----------


## ngia

Καταρχήν ένα ευχαριστώ στα παιδιά που έτρεξαν την έκθεση:

Στήσιμο περιπτέρου  (στήσιμο κόμβου, μεταφορά υλικών, συναρμολόγηση, εγκατάσταση, ρυθμίσεις router-pc-voip,ap κτλ)
dti (πρέπει να ξεπέταξε τους περισσότερους επισκέπτες, τελικά πολύ καλή εφεύρεση το υπογλώσιο κασετοφωνάκι)
alex23 (επικίνδυνες αποστολές, προχωρά εκεί που οι άλλοι σταματούν)
argi (η δουλειά κάνει τους άντρες)
winner - nikpet (το δίδυμο της οργάνωσης)
RF (σηκώνω τα μανίκια)
trenty (θα βάλουμε olsr ::  
bliz (για προχωρημένους)
nodas (δεν κρυώνω-δεν κρυώνω)


Εκθέτες (οδηγίες στους επισκέπτες, ξενάγηση, μπλα μπλα γενικά..)
acoul (τα μπλε μάτια του περιπτέρου)
cirrus (ο k. "δεν έχω χάσει έκθεση")
socrates (presentations is my business and business is good)
kladakis (o γρήγορος : 2επισκ/ sec)
vigor (ήθελα να τον δέσω πάνω στην κολώνα όπως το περίπτερο του ΟΤΕ με την κουκλα εναερίτη, αλλά δε συμφώνησε)
stardust (o θαμώνας)
vector
mernion+brother+father (οικογενειακή υπόθεση) 
Tarantula
donalt 
stelios_1540
yorgos

Υποστήριξη
nettraptor (τυπώνω φυλλάδια 11 τη νύχτα επειδή με δε θέλω να πάω σπίτι μου)
lambros_g (video)
gadgetakias (προσφορά της IP camera)
panste (ο κουλουράς ή αλλιώς ο κ. "που είναι ο πασατέμπος μου?" )

επίσης και όσους ξεχνώ και όσα μέλη πέρασαν και έδωσαν έστω και την παρουσία τους.



Σχετικά με την παρουσία μας:
To περίπτερο μας ήταν ίσως το πιο ζωντανό με πολύ κόσμο, κίνηση, μουσική και παλμό. Αυτό οφείλεται κυρίως στα μέλη που έδωσαν το χρώμα με την εργασία τις ιδέες τους και την παρουσία τους.
Όσον αφορά τον κόσμο πέρασε αρκετός κόσμος από το περίπτερο μας, στάθηκε, έκανε ερωτήσεις, είδε τις φωτογραφίες και τα εκθέματα μας, ενώ εξαντλήσαμε σχεδόν τα 2000 φυλλάδια (τους αφήναμε να τα πέρνουν μόνοι τους).

Υπήρχε σημαντική διαφορά από την έκθεση της elektronika όπου οι περισσότεροι (9/10) θέλανε ινετ ή ήταν έμποροι και εν γένει ασύμβατοι με εμάς). Εδώ τελείως διαφορετική εικόνα, πολλοί ήδη το γνώριζαν και ερωτήσεις για ινετ δεν είχαμε παρά από λίγους.

Εξίσου σημαντικό ήταν ότι όλη η παρουσία έτρεξε ομαδικά φανερώνοντας το πραγματικό δυναμικό που εχουμε και την έννοια της κοινότητας (δεν υπήρχε το τρέχουν δύο και οι άλλοι αδιαφορούν), οι συμμετέχοντες πέρασαν καλά (πολλοί ψάρεψαν νέους πελάτες στα AP τους), το κλίμα ήταν τέλειο, μακάρι να' ταν άλλη μια μέρα !

----------


## acoul

Υπάρχει κάτι μεγαλύτερο από ένα λογαριασμό τράπεζας, ένα ρετιρέ με θέα την Ακρόπολη, μια porche στο γκαράζ, μια ωραία θέση σε γραφείο με θέα και δύο γραμματείς, εξοχικό με τρεις πισίνες κλπ. που στο τέλος τέλος μας απομονώνουν, αποξενώνουν και μετατρέπουν σε ανήμερα θηρία. Αυτό το κάτι είναι οι ιδέες, το όραμα, και η ανθρώπινη επαφή και συμμετοχή για την υλοποίηση τους. Αυτό που δείξαμε μέσα από την έκθεση είναι ότι κανένα κράτος, κανένα ίδρυμα και κανένας μεγάλος επιχειρηματίας δεν μπορεί να επιτύχει και δημιουργήσει όσα το ομαδικό πνεύμα, η διάθεση και πίστη σε κοινούς στόχους και όραμα μπορούν. 

Παγκόσμια, το ανοικτό λογισμικό ανθίζει, επιτέλους και σιγά σιγά, ενώνοντας έτσι κοινότητες και φέρνοντας ανάπτυξη με προτεραιότητα την πραγματική αξία. Εμείς πήγαμε ένα βήμα πιο πέρα και ξεκινήσαμε το ανοικτό δίκτυο. Διότι η πρόσβαση στην πληροφορία είναι δικαίωμα για όλους και όχι μόνο για μερικές κοινωνικές τάξεις !!

Δεν ξέρω που θα φτάσουμε και πως θα πορευτούμε αλλά όλο αυτό το πνεύμα και η προσπάθεια είναι πραγματικά συγκινητικό και αξίζει όλα τα "λεφτά". Η δύναμή της κοινότητας μας είναι το ομαδικό πνεύμα, η θέληση, η καλή διάθεση, προαίρεση και αποφασιστικότητα για πράξεις, έργα και αποτελέσματα.

----------


## dalton

δεν θα μπορουσα να γραψω κατι καλυτερο απο τον acoul συμφωνω 100%
*Acoul +++*

----------


## dti

*acoul+++*

Και για συμπλήρωμα, ...ή μια νότα αισιοδοξίας μ' ένα λογοπαίγνιο:

Κάπ*οτε*...  ::  
awm*now*!  ::

----------


## spirosco

Πραγματικα αξιζουν συγχαρητηρια σε ολους για τον χρονο και την ψυχη που διεθεσαν για να υπαρξει τελικα αυτο το ωραιο αποτελεσμα.
Μπραβο παιδια  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους για την παρουσία του AWMN στην έκθεση.
Τόσο στο Δ.Σ για την πρωτοβουλία, όσο και όσους αφιέρωσαν το χρόνο τους σε αυτή τη προσπάθεια.
Το περίπτερο είχε σίγουρα μια από τις μεγαλύτερες προσελεύσεις στο σύνολο της έκθεσης.
Αντε και ει'ς ανώτερα  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Μήπως λέω μήπως είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία να στείλουμε μια ευχαριστήρια επιστολή στους υπευθύνους της Comdex και να ζητήσουμε την επόμενη φορά να φτιάξουν μια ξεχωριστή ενότητα στην έκθεση με τις διάφορες κοινότητες (AWMN, ΕΕΧΙ, HELLUG, HELMUG κτλ) αφού είναι κράχτες και σε αυτές οφείλεται εν μέρη η αύξηση της επισκεψιμότητας της έκθεσης.

----------


## wiresounds

Μα ξέρουν το marketing τους και για αυτό κάλεσαν τις κοινότητες, γιατί είναι ακριβώς στο target group τους.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Μήπως λέω μήπως είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία να στείλουμε μια ευχαριστήρια επιστολή στους υπευθύνους της Comdex και να ζητήσουμε την επόμενη φορά να φτιάξουν μια ξεχωριστή ενότητα στην έκθεση με τις διάφορες κοινότητες (AWMN, ΕΕΧΙ, HELLUG, HELMUG κτλ) αφού είναι κράχτες και σε αυτές οφείλεται εν μέρη η αύξηση της επισκεψιμότητας της έκθεσης.


Καλά μην το πάμε και τόσο μακριά… μάλλον από την ευλογία περάσαμε στον παραλογισμό… με 360 euro… να λέμε και ευχαριστώ….

----------


## pajoee

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο και από μένα και πολλά συγχαρητήρια σε όσους έδωσαν τον καλύτερο εαυτό τους για αυτή την έκθεση. Όλα ήταν πάρα πολύ καλά οργανωμένα με τα μέλη να δίνουν τον καλύτερο εαυτό τους για να εξηγήσουν στον πάρα πολύ κόσμο, όλες τις απορίες. Το περίπτερο του AWMN ήταν ίσως το πιο ζωντανό. Πέρασα και εγώ κάποια στιγμή το Σάββατο το μεσημέρι και εντυπωσιάστικα. 

Φιλικά,

Γιάννης

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

Να αναφέρω για την ιστορία ότι Παρασκευή 12-6 και Σάββατο 11-6 ήμουν και εγώ στο περίπτερο και ας μη πρόσφερα πολλά(κάπου στα 15 άτομα μόνο προσπάθησα να διαφωτίσω,ο ένας ήδη έστειλε πμ)...

----------


## ngia

> Μήπως λέω μήπως είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία να στείλουμε μια ευχαριστήρια επιστολή στους υπευθύνους της Comdex και να ζητήσουμε την επόμενη φορά να φτιάξουν μια ξεχωριστή ενότητα στην έκθεση με τις διάφορες κοινότητες (AWMN, ΕΕΧΙ, HELLUG, HELMUG κτλ) αφού είναι κράχτες και σε αυτές οφείλεται εν μέρη η αύξηση της επισκεψιμότητας της έκθεσης.


θα στείλουμε επιστολή.
Στην αρχή το πλάνο ήταν να είμαστε όλοι μαζί. Μετά επειδή έπρεπε να'χουμε κεραία, μετακομίσαμε στον πάνω όροφο μαζί με τις εταιρίες. 
Μας ήλθε κουτί όμως γιατί και το λινκ βγήκε άνετα αλλά και ο χώρος καλύτερος.

----------


## stean_202

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο σε όλους το περίπτερο του AWMN αλλά και των άλλων κοινοτήτων ήταν τα πιο ζωντανά ...

----------


## racer

> Υπάρχει κάτι μεγαλύτερο από [ ... ] μια porche στο γκαράζ [ ... ]


Ε...τώρα...μη τα ισσοπεδώνουμε και όλα έ....άντε  :: 


Συγχαρητήρια σε όσους βοήθησαν, σας έβλεπα και από την camera, πήρα και τελ τον ngia το πρωί (Uk -> Comdex -> Free calls! VoIP rulez  :: ) και ή του έκανα παρέα ή τον ενοχλούσα αλλά τέλος πάντων, άιντε και του χρόνου!!!  :: 

ΈΕΕΤΣΙ!!

----------


## nikpet

Πιστεύω πως δείξαμε, τι πραγματικά μπορούμε να κάνουμε και ποιοι πραγματικά είμαστε...  ::   :: 

Άντε και την επόμενη φορά, με ακόμα πιο πλούσιο υλικό!!

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## nc

> Υπάρχει κάτι μεγαλύτερο... Αυτό το κάτι είναι οι ιδέες, το όραμα, και η ανθρώπινη επαφή και συμμετοχή για την υλοποίηση τους...όλο αυτό το πνεύμα και η προσπάθεια είναι πραγματικά συγκινητικό ... Η δύναμή της κοινότητας μας είναι το ομαδικό πνεύμα, η θέληση, η καλή διάθεση, προαίρεση και αποφασιστικότητα για πράξεις, έργα και αποτελέσματα.


A spectre is haunting AWMN (Europe), the spectre of ....  ::  

Υ.Γ. από μια συζήτηση που άνοιξε στην comdex

----------


## ngia

Καταγραφή για την ιστορία, σημείων από την έκθεση, προκειμένου σε επόμενες εκθέσεις να παρουσιαστούμε ακόμα καλύτεροι.

http://info.awmn.net/index.php?option=c ... &Itemid=73
http://info.awmn/index.php?option=com_c ... &Itemid=73

----------


## argi

Πάρα πολύ καλή δουλειά και σημείο αναφοράς για την επόμενη έκθεση που πρέπει να είναι ακόμα καλύτερη η παρουσία μας...

Ο πύχης ανεβηκε πολύ....

Επίσης στα θετικά της comdex να προσθέσω ότι κανένας δεν είχε όρεξη για flame στο forum εκείνες τις μέρες και γενικότερα επικρατούσε ένα πολύ καλό και χαλαρό κλίμα...  ::  

Αντε και του χρόνου...

@rg!

----------


## socrates

> Επίσης στα θετικά της comdex να προσθέσω ότι κανένας δεν είχε όρεξη για flame στο forum εκείνες τις μέρες και γενικότερα επικρατούσε ένα πολύ καλό και χαλαρό κλίμα...


Και νόμιζα ότι μόνο εγώ το παρατήρησα  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Ναι αν όλοι λείπανε... 

Αμέσως μετά όλοι όμως με το comeback στα πληκτρολόγια....  ::   :: 

Το θέμα είναι να μην έχουμε γενικώς!

----------


## ngia

Eπίσημος απολογισμός της Έκθεσης Ψηφιακής Τεχνολογίας dte-Comdex Greece 2005.

----------

